#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Υπέρβαση ύψους σε όροφο και ποσοστό υπέρβασης ύψους

## lefterisAthens

'Αλλο ένα πρόβλημα που μου έχει προκύψει κατα την όλη διαδικασία του 4178 ,για το οποίο ρώτησα διάφορους συναδέρφους οι οποίοι ολοι είχανε την ίδια απορία.

Η απορία λοιπόν.

Αν σε έναν όροφο πολυκατοικίας, έχω υ/υ , με ποιο ύψος θα το συγκρίνω για να βρώ το ποσοστό? Με το ύψος της όλης πολυκατοικίας(βάση αδείας) ή με το ύψος του ορόφου (Βάση αδείας)?

Δηλαδή έστω οτι έχω υ/υ = 1μ , αν το συγκρίνω με το ύψος της πολυκατοικίας (βάση αδείας) τότε έχω <20% αν το συκγρίνω με το ύψος ορόφου (βάση αδείας) έχω >20%.
Ιδού η απορία λοιπόν.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, έχεις περίπτωση τακτοποίησης διαμερίσματος σε όροφο οικοδομής.
Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση η σύγκριση θεωρώ ότι γίνεται με το ύψος του ορόφου όπως προβλέπονταν στην οικοδομική άδεια.
Π.χ. αν το ύψος του ορόφου στην άδεια ήταν 2,70μ. και το πραγματικό είναι 3,00μ. έχουμε υπέρβαση ύψους 3,00/2,70=1,11 => 11%

----------

lefterisAthens

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα 

Διαβασε τις Ερωτοαπαντησεις 20 και 65 του ΤΕΕ (Περιφερειακο τμημα Πελοπονησου)

----------


## lefterisAthens

Καλησπερα! Αυτο που διαβασα ειναι οτι ειναι ασαφες και περιμενουν απαντηση απο το υπεκα και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ,το θεμα ειναι οτι περιμενοντας θα περασει η 7 φεβρουαριου οποτε και χανουμε την εκπτωση του εφαπαξ.

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχει ένας πιο σύνθετος και πιο ορθός υπολογισμός του ποσοστού υπέρβασης ύψους ενός ορόφου σε σχέση με αυτόν που ανέφερα παραπάνω. (βλ. συνημμένο αρχείο excel)
Αν βέβαια θεωρήσουμε ότι στην άδεια έχουμε εξάντληση του επιτρεπόμενου ύψους, συνήθης περίπτωση, τότε καταλήγουμε στο ίδιο αποτέλεσμα μ' αυτό που ανέφερα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση.

----------

akis73, lefterisAthens

----------


## lefterisAthens

Ωραίο το αρχείο (thanks button ready) , τοσο μου βγαίνει και εμένα ΑΝ συγκρίνω με τον όροφο, που τελικά δε μπορεί..με τον όροφο θα πάει η σύγκριση και όχι με το όλο κτίσμα.

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις !

----------


## GTS

*Α)*Σε περίπτωση κατά την οποία όροφοι κτιρίου κατασκευάστηκαν σε διαφορετικές στάθμες από τις εγκεκριμένες της οικοδομικής αδείας , δεν υφίσταται αυθαιρεσία υπέρβασης ύψους της κατηγορίας (6) ή της (5ε)του Φύλλου Καταγραφής, εφ΄όσον το ύψος του κατασκευασμένου κτιρίου δεν υπερβαίνει το εγκεκριμένο της οικοδομικής αδείας. (Παράρτημα Α/Διευκρινίσεις/6,και άρθ.19/παρ.1)

Σ΄αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, οι τυχόν οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες που εχουν μετακινηθεί υψομετρικά βαρύνονται με πρόστιμο για τις αυθαιρεσίες που έχουν προκύψει απο την παράβαση της αυθαίρετης αλλαγής στάθμης των ορόφων, είτε τής παρ.5α-αρθ.18, είτε της ΚΑΤ-3, είτε του συντελεστή δόμησης (5) του Φ.Κ. (φέρων οργανισμός, στοιχεία πλήρωσης, όψεις, Η/Μ, Κτιριοδομικός Κανονισμός, προσμέτρηση υπογείου στον σ.δ.,κλπ).


*Β)*Ο συντελεστής υπέρβασης ύψους, εφαρμόζεται μόνο όταν έχει πραγματοποιηθεί ύψος κτιρίου ή τμήματός του, καθ΄υπέρβαση του εγκεκριμένου ύψους της οικοδομικής αδείας ή του επιτρεπόμενου που ισχύει στην θέση του ακινήτου (κτίριο χωρίς οικοδομική άδεια – εγκ/4-13).

Σ΄αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, το πρόστιμο για την αυθαιρεσία υπέρβασης ύψους
βαρύνει αποκλειστικά τίς τυχόν οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες που κατασκευάστηκαν στο σύνολό τους ή με τμήμα τους, πάνω απο το εγκεκριμένο ή το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος του κτιρίου.

Εάν συγχρόνως, τυχόν οριζόνιες ιδιοκτησίες τών υποκείμενων ορόφων, έχουν μετακινηθεί υψομετρικά κατά παράβαση της οικοδομικής αδείας, αυτές αφενός βαρύνονται με πρόστιμο όπως στην ανωτέρω παράγραφο(Α), και αφετέρου εάν είναι υπαίτιες για τήν υπέρβαση ύψους του κτιρίου οι ιδιοκτήτες τους είναι υπόχρεοι και αναφέρουν το τμήμα πού τούς αναλογεί, γιά την επίλυση τυχόν μελλοντικών αστικών διαφορών.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλησπερα 

α. _Σ΄αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, οι τυχόν οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες που εχουν μετακινηθεί υψομετρικά βαρύνονται με πρόστιμο για τις αυθαιρεσίες που έχουν προκύψει απο την παράβαση της αυθαίρετης αλλαγής στάθμης των ορόφων, είτε τής παρ.5α-αρθ.18, είτε της ΚΑΤ-3, είτε του συντελεστή δόμησης (5) του Φ.Κ. (φέρων οργανισμός, στοιχεία πλήρωσης, όψεις, Η/Μ, Κτιριοδομικός Κανονισμός, προσμέτρηση υπογείου στον σ.δ.,κλπ).  
_
β._.........και αφετέρου εάν είναι υπαίτιες για τήν υπέρβαση ύψους του κτιρίου οι ιδιοκτήτες τους είναι υπόχρεοι και αναφέρουν το τμήμα πού τούς αναλογεί, γιά την επίλυση τυχόν μελλοντικών αστικών διαφορών. 
_
 GTS θα σου ηταν ευκολο να εξηγησεις λιγο πιο αναλυτικα αυτα που αναφερεις??

----------


## Xάρης

Συνήθεις περιπτώσεις: 
Ο όροφος κατά την άδεια έπρεπε να έχει ύψος 2,70μ και κατασκευάστηκε με ύψος 3,00μ..
Αφορά συνήθως τριώροφες τουλάχιστον οικοδομές όπου λόγω περιορισμού μέγιστου επιτρεπόμενου ύψους δεν "έβγαιναν" όροφοι με ύψος 3,00μ..Όλο το κτήριο "σηκώθηκε" πιο ψηλά, δηλαδή δεν τηρήθηκε το υψόμετρο 0,00 όπως ορίστηκε στην άδεια. Ο συνήθης λόγος ήταν να μετατραπεί το υπόγειο σε ισόγειο σε συνδυασμό με "ξεμπάζωμα", μη εφαρμογή δηλαδή της μελέτης διαμόρφωσης περιβάλλοντος χώρου.
Αφορά συνήθως διώροφες οικοδομές με υπόγειο σε περιοχές με χαμηλό συντελεστή δόμησης, π.χ. 0,40 ή 0,60, και μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος που παραβιάζεται λόγω της "ανύψωσης" του κτηρίου.
Και στις δυο παραπάνω συνήθεις περιπτώσεις έχουμε υπέρβαση ύψους του εγκεκριμένου της οικοδομικής αδείας αλλά και του επιτρεπόμενου της περιοχής και όχι μόνο αλλαγή της στάθμης των ορόφων.

Άρα εφαρμόζεται συντελεστής υπέρβασης ύψους, ενώ παράλληλα για το υπόγειο (βλ. περίπτωση 2) δεν εφαρμόζεται ο μειωτικός συντελεστής 50%! (βλ. Εγκύκλιο 4/03.12.2013: "ο μειωτικός συντελεστής εφαρμόζεται για αυθαιρεσίες σε νομίμως υφιστάμενες υπόγειες στάθμες, δηλαδή με βάση οικοδομική άδεια και *μόνο στην περίπτωση που το δάπεδο του υπογείου έχει υλοποιηθεί στη στάθμη που προβλέπεται στην οικοδομική άδεια.*"

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα 

Σε ολες τις παρακατω περιπτωσεις πως αντιμετωπιζεται η αλλαγη υψους?????

1.κτιριο με αυτοτελεις οριζοντιες ιδιοκτησιες πχ μια οικοδομη εξι (6) οροφων στο οποιο εχουν αλλαξει οι σταθμες από τον δ οροφο και πανω  (πιο μεγαλο υψος σε Δ΄,Ε,ΣΤ οροφο) 
Kαθε οροφος εμβαδου 100 τμ εχει υπερβαση υψους 30 cm και συνολικα η οικοδομη 90 cm

2. κτιριο με 4 αυτοτελεις οριζοντιες ιδιοκτησιες πχ μια τετραοροφη στις οποιες εχουν μεγαλωσει τα υψη σε ολους τους οροφους
Kαθε οροφος εμβαδου 100 τμ εχει υπερβαση υψους 30 cm και συνολικα η οικοδομη 120 cm


3.κτιριο με αυτοτελεις οριζοντιες ιδιοκτησιες και στεγη στο οποιο εχουν τηρηθει τα υψομετρα σε ολες τις αλλα στον τελευταιο οροφο εχει μεγαλωσει το υψος της στεγης και εχει γινει σοφιτα. 
Eπιφανεια καθε οροφου-στεγης 100 μ2 και υπερβαση υψους 100 cm

4.κτιριο με 4 αυτοτελεις ιδιοκτησιες στο οποιο εχει αλλαξει η σταθμη του ισογειου όπως ανεφερε ο χαρης πιο πανω με αποτελεσμα να «σηκωθει» ολο το κτιριο πιο ψηλα αλλα και δεν εχουν τηρηθει τα υψομετρα των οροφων
Eπιφανεια καθε οροφου 100 τμ με υπερβαση 20 cm σε καθε οροφο και το δαπεδο του ισογειου αντι να εχει σταθμη +0.00 εχει +0.50

5. κτιριο με 2 αυτοτελεις οριζοντιες ιδιοκτησιες και στεγη χωρις υπερβαση υψους στο συνολο του αλλα στο οποιο τα υψη των οροφων εχουν υλοποιηθει μικροτερα με σκοπο να προκυψει μεγαλυτερο ωφελιμο υψος στεγης με σκοπο την δημιουργια σοφιτας στον τελευταιο οροφο
  Eπιφανεια καθε οροφου 100 τμ εγκεκριμενο υψος 3.20 που στην πραξη εγινε 2.95 με αποτελεσμα η στεγη απο 2.00 μ να γινει 2.50 μ

Παραθετω και ένα pdf με το μυνημα του GTS και τις αντιστοιχες παραπομπες στο νομο και τις εγκυκλιους.

----------


## Xάρης

1. Δες το excel που παρέθεσα παραπάνω.

2. Δες το excel που παρέθεσα παραπάνω.

3. Τον συντελεστή ύψους θα τον εφάρμοζα στη σοφίτα μόνο.

4. Πρέπει να προσαρμόω το excel και να προσθέσω μια παράμετρο αύξησης ύψους λόγω ανύψωσης όλης της οικοδομής. Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση θα κατανέμεται το ύψος σε όλες τις ιδιοκτησίες όλων των ορόφων ανεξαρτήτως αν το ύψος του ορόφου κρατήθηκε σταθερό.

5. Δεν εφαρμόζεται συντελεστής ύψους. Μόνο ως λοιπή παράβαση θα μπορούσες να το πάρεις βάσει αναλυτικού προϋπολογισμού. Βεβαίωση όμως θα δίνονταν χωρίς πρόβλημα οπότε γιατί να γίνει η δήλωση.

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## melanie

Στο excelaki που έστειλες Χάρη, αλλά και στην πρώτη σου παράθεση σε αυτό το θέμα, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιό λόγο ενώ πχ. σε ένα κτίριο βασει ΟΑ 12μ. ΜΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟ 12,60 και άρα με υπέρβαση ύψους 0,60, 1) ΓΙΑΤΙ υπολογίζεις το ποσοστό υπέρβασης ως 12,60/12 και όχι ως 0,60/12? Δηλαδή γιατί δεν υπολογίζεται η υπέρβαση βάσει του επιτρεπόμενου και υπολογίζεται το υλοποιημένο βάσει του επιτρεπόμενου;;;

Αντίστοιχα, σε μία περίπτωση ΥΠΕΡΒΑΣΗΣ ΔΟΜΗΣΗΣ πχ. 30τ.μ. με επιτρεπόμενο 120 και υλοποιημένο 150. το ποσοστό υπέρβασης προκύπτει από την υπέρβαση οπότε 30/120=25% υπέρβαση και όχι 150/100=150% υπέρβαση.
Και είναι και λογικό
Σωστά;;

2) Στην περίπτωση που έχουμε πχ. επιτρεπόμενα βασει ΟΑ 150, υλοποιημένα βάσει ΟΑ 130 και ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ 160 ΠΩΣ υπολογίζεται η υπέρβαση;;

Ως α) 160-150=10τ.μ. ή β) 160-130=30τ.μ. νομίζω το πρώτο

----------


## Xάρης

Με μπέρδεψες! :Μπερδεμένος: 

0,60/12,00 = 5% υπέρβαση

Εγώ υπολογίζω: 12,60/12,00*-1,00*=5%

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Xάρη απλά μπερδεύεται επειδή βάση 4178 συγκρίνεις την υπέρβαση με τα της Ο.Α ή του επιτρεπομένου, ενώ στο εξέλ σου το κάνεις με άλλο τρόπο αλλα εξάγει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Jogoynela

Συνάδερφοι καλησπέρα.

 Αντιμετωπίζω την εξής περίπτωση:
 Οικοδομή εντός σχεδίου με Ο.Α. προ του ΄75 αποτελείται από ισόγειο κατάστημα και κατοικία 1ου ορόφου.
 Έχει γίνει με  συμβολαιογραφική πράξη (γονική παροχή), σύσταση κάθετης και οριζόντιας  ιδιοκτησίας, το κατάστημα ανήκει στον ιδιοκτήτη Α ενώ  ο όροφος στον  ιδιοκτήτη Β.
 Η αυθαιρεσία που διαπιστώθηκε είναι οι εξής:


 Έχει κατασκευαστεί  ''πατάρι''- διαμέρισμα πάνω από τμήμα του καταστήματος, που ανήκει στον Β σύμφωνα με τα συμβόλαια  και δεν έχει πρόσβαση από το κατάστημα αλλά από το κεντρικό  κλιμακοστάσιο της οικοδομής που οδηγεί στο διαμέρισμα του 1ου ορόφου. Στην ουσία δηλ σε εμβαδόν περίπου 40% του καταστήματος έχουμε μικρότερο ύψος και κατά συνέπεια μικρότερο συνολικό όγκο της ιδιοκτησίας του Α.
Η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής: πέραν του αν θα τακτοποιήσει το πατάρι-διαμέρισμα  ο Β, για να δώσω βεβαίωση μηχανικού στον ιδιοκτήτη Α του καταστήματος θα πρέπει να τακτοποιήσει την παράβαση του μειωμένου ύψους εντός της ιδιοκτησίας του? και αν ναι σε τι κατηγορία εμπίπτει εφόσον δεν έχουμε υπέρβαση σε κάποιο πολεοδομικό μέγεθος αλλά μόνο διαφορετικό (μικρότερο) ύψος από αυτό της άδειας.
Έχω πάρει διαφορετικές απαντήσεις από Τεε και πολεοδομία όσον αφορά το θέμα και ο ιδιοκτήτης χρειάζεται άμεσα την βεβαίωση μηχανικού.
ANY IDEAS?????

----------


## Xάρης

Η βεβαίωση που θα δώσεις τι θα αναγράφει;
Η απάντηση στο παραπάνω ερώτημα δίνει απάντηση και στο ερώτημά σου.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα

Σε περιοχη οπου το μεγιστο επιτρεπομενο υψος σημερα ειναι 21 μ εχει χτισθει οικοδομη με οικοδομικη αδεια με τον Γοκ 85 με πραγματοποιουμενο υψος 9 μ. Διπλα στην αποληξη του κλιμακοστασιου που δεν προσμετραται στο υψος εχει γινει μια αυθαιρετη αποθηκη 
υψους 2.60 μ 

Για να βρω το προστιμο θεωρω οτι εχω υπερβαση δομησης και υπερβαση υψους σωστα?

Αν η θεωρηση ειναι σωστη τοτε για να βρω σε ποια κατηγορια ειμαι διαιρω το 2,6 με το 9 και εχω 28% υπερβαση υψους οποτε πηγαινω κατηγορια 5.Οταν συγκρινω την υπερβαση με το επιτρεπομενο σημερα για να βρω συντελεστη στο φκ εχω 2.6/21.....12% και αρα κλικαρω στο πεδιο οπου ειμαι <20% του επιτρεπομενου υψους

Κατα την γνωμη σας ποσο λογικο ειναι να βαλω κατηγορια 5 μια αποθηκη που βρισκεται σε ενα δωμα σχεδον 10 μετρα κατω απο το επιτρεπομενο υψος της περιοχης και να εχει ιδια κατηγοριοποιηση με μια αλλη αποθηκη που βρισκεται σε οικοδομη με υψος 21 μετρα και η οποια εχει κανει εξαντληση υψους?Μηπως κανω κατι λαθος?

----------


## Jogoynela

> Η βεβαίωση που θα δώσεις τι θα αναγράφει;
> Η απάντηση στο παραπάνω ερώτημα δίνει απάντηση και στο ερώτημά σου.


Συνάδερφε μπορείς να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος?έχω ακούσει πολλές και διαφορετικές απόψεις τις τελευταίες μέρες και η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι η πρώτη μου βεβαίωση με τον εν λόγω νόμο και δεν γνωρίζω το ακριβές κείμενο της βεβαίωσης!Ευχαριστώ!!! :Χαρούμενος: 

Συγκεκριμένα σε ερώτηση μου προς την πολεοδομία μου απάντησαν ότι πραγματοποιούμενο μικρότερο ύψος από αυτό της ΟΑ δεν αποτελεί υπέρβαση και συνεπώς δεν χρήζει τακτοποίησης.
η παρ Α3 του παραρτήματος 1 της εγκ. 3 θεωρώ ότι καθιστά την προσέγγιση αυτή άκυρη.
επίσης στο τεε μου απάντησαν ότι εφόσον αλλάζει το ύψος της ιδιοκτησίας έχουμε παράβαση η οποία υπολογίζεται με αναλυτικό. στην περίπτωση αυτή όμως στον αναλυτικό τι ακριβώς θα υπολογίσω? το κόστος του όγκου που δεν κατασκευάστηκε εντός της ιδιοκτησίας? Γενικά δεν έχω πειστεί με καμία από τις εν λόγω ερμηνείες και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω ώστε να είμαι σύννομη σε κάθε περίπτωση.

----------


## Xάρης

*@Jogoynela*
Μη εφαρμογή της οικοδομικής άδειας αποτελεί αυθαιρεσία. Άρα σωστά σου απάντησαν στο ΤΕΕ.
Αναλυτικό δεν ξέρω πώς θα κάνεις στην περίπτωσή σου. Μάλλον αρνητικός θα βγει αφού το ύψος είναι μικρότερο.
Άρα, 1 παράβαση = 500¤.

Και στην πολεοδομία όμως ορθά σου απάντησαν! 
Μικρότερο ύψος δεν αποτελεί υπέρβαση, ούτε αυξάνει το Δ ή τη δόμηση ή την κάλυψη με κάποιον τρόπο.
Άρα, αποτελεί μεν παράβαση αλλά ακόμα και αν δεν δηλωθεί μπορεί να δοθεί η βεβαίωση.

Θα πρέπει να βρεις το κείμενο της βεβαίωσης πρώτα απ' όλα για να γνωρίζεις τι υπογράφεις!

*@ISMINI_82
*Όντως, η κατηγορία είναι η 5 διότι 2,60/9,00=28% υπέρβαση > 20% (όριο κατηγορίας 4).

Όμως κακώς διαιρείς το 2,60 με το 21,00 για να βρεις το ποσοστό υπέρβασης ύψους για τον συντελεστή ύψους.
Θα πρέπει να διαιρέσεις το 2,60 με το 0,00! Διότι το ύψος που αναλογεί στον 
τελευταίο όροφο της προσθήκης βάσει της οικοδομικής άδειας είναι 0,00.
Άρα ο συντελεστής ύψους είναι 1,40

Οδηγίες Παραρτήματος Α' Ν.4178/13:
"Στις περιπτώσεις υπέρβασης ύψους κτηρίου το οποίο εκ κατασκευής έχει κατανεμηθεί σε ορόφους, οι ιδιοκτήτες κάθε ορόφου είναι υπόχρεοι και αναφέρουν το τμήμα που τους αναλογεί."

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## Jogoynela

Συνάδερφε καταρχάς να σε ευχαριστήσω θερμά για τις άμεσες και σαφείς απαντήσεις σου.
Θα μπορούσες να παραθέσεις το κείμενο στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι, καθώς δεν μπορώ προς το παρόν να έχω πρόσβαση σε αυτό μέσω του συστήματος?
Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα. 
Στο εν λόγω κατάστημα (βενζινάδικο) έχει κατασκευαστεί στον ακάλυπτο κοινόχρηστο χώρο του οικοπέδου, υπόστεγο που εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες του καταστήματος. Το οποίο παρόλο που είναι στον κοινόχρηστο το νομιμοποιώ με αναλυτικό σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 18 παρ 5β γιατί είναι καθαρά του καταστήματος και αφορά άμεσα την λειτουργία του (σε αυτό ήταν σύμφωνοι το τεε και η πολεοδομία). Μετά από συζήτηση με τον ιδιοκτήτη καταλήξαμε ότι μάλλον θα  τακτοποιήσει και την αυθαιρεσία του ύψους που προανέφερα για να μεταβιβάσει νόμιμο κατάστημα. 
Η οικοδομή είναι του '68 αλλά το υπόστεγο κατασκευάστηκε το '93.
έχεις καμιά ιδέα για την κατηγορία που πρέπει να ενταχθεί?
προφανώς το υπόστεγο μας πετάει από την κατηγορία 2 άρα πάω στην κατηγορία 4 με αναλυτικό για το σύνολο των παραβάσεων (< 15000) = 1 παράβαση ή βάζω 2 ξεχωριστά φύλλα καταγραφής ώστε να εμφανίσω την χρονολογία της παράβασης του ύψους προ του 83? Θα με βοηθήσει σε κάτι η διαφορετική χρονολογία εφόσον έτσι και αλλιώς πάω κατηγορία 4? και εν πάση περιπτώση τι ακριβώς θα υπολογίσω στον αναλυτικό για μικρότερο ύψος?  :Μπερδεμένος:

----------


## Xάρης

Στην §1.α.ii του άρθρου 2 του Ν.4178/13 γράφει:
"στο ακίνητο ή στη διακεκριμένη αυτοτελή οριζόντια ή κάθετη ιδιοκτησία, μη συμπεριλαμβανομένων των κοινοκτήτων ή κοινοχρήστων χώρων του ακινήτου, δεν έχουν εκτελεστεί αυθαίρετες κατασκευές καθΆ υπέρβαση της δόμησης, της κάλυψης και του ύψους της ιδιοκτησίας και δεν έχουν εγκατασταθεί χρήσεις χωρίς άδεια"

Η βεβαίωση αυτό ακριβώς πρέπει να γράφει. (δεν έχω εκδώσει με τον Ν.4178/13 για να την ανεβάσω εδώ).
Πριν τη δώσεις στον πελάτη σου, επιβεβαίωσε το κείμενο.
Βεβαιώνουμε *μόνο* ό,τι υπογράφουμε, τίποτα περισσότερο, τίποτα λιγότερο.

Εν προκειμένω , έχεις υπέρβαση ύψους; *ΌΧΙ*

Το υπόστεγο που αναφέρεις, αφού είναι στον κοινόχρηστο χώρο πώς είναι του καταστήματος;
Μπορείς μεν να το τακτοποιήσεις, αλλά ως κατασκευή σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο θα χρειαστείς τη συναίνεση των συνιδιοκτητών.

Η κατηγορία 2 μπορεί να συνδυαστεί μόνο με τις κατηγορίες 1 και 3. (βλ. Εγκύκλιο 4/13)
Άρα, κατηγορία 4 όλα!
Οι παραβάσεις προ του 1983 θα λάβουν συντελεστή παλαιότητας 0,15.

Αναλυτικός για μικρότερο ύψος:
Υπολόγισε τον προϋπολογισμό που αντιστοιχεί για μπετά/τοιχοποιίες/επιχρίσματα που αντιστοιχούν στην μειωμένη επιφάνεια/όγκο αναλόγως.

----------


## melanie

Χάρη και Ισμήνη, εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρη εάν θα πρέπει να διαιρέσεις το ύψος 2,60 με το πραγματοποιημένο ή το επιτρεπόμενο. Διότι αν για παράδειγμα έχει πραγματοποιήσει 12μ. ύψος και έχει χτίσει 4 ορόφους, αλλα είχε την δυνατότητα να χτίσει άλλους 3 ορόφους με επιτρεπόμενο ύψος 21, τότε βάσει 4178, αλλά και των τελευταίων διευκρινίσεων, θα πρέπει να συγκριθεί με το ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ που ισχύει σήμερα!

Εγώ θα το έβαζα 2,6/21, ωστόσο αυτή είναι η άποψή μου.

----------


## plethron

Το ίδιο νομίζω κι εγώ melenie. 2,6/21=0,12<20% σε ότι αφορά τον συντελεστή προσαύξησης λόγω ύψους.

----------


## Eleni Dinopapa

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
σε αυθαίρετο υπόγειο που δεν προβλεπόταν από την οικοδομική άδεια και από τις τρεις πλευρές του βρίσκεται εντός του εδάφους κατά τη μεταφορά της δήλωσης στο Ν.4178/13 
1ον)Δεν παίρνει το μειωτικό συντελεστή?
2ον)Εξετάζεται θέμα υπέρβασης ύψους της κατοικίας του ορόφου ?
Σημειωτέον ότι η άδεια είναι του 1970 με τοπογραφικό σκαρίφημα μόνο χωρίς βέβαια υψόμετρα σε επικλινές έδαφος και χωρίς βέβαια μελέτη περιβάλλοντος χώρου.
Οπότε να το θέσω πιο ξεκάθαρα , το ότι θα προέκυπτε υπόγειο ήταν απλά δεδομένο λόγω της κλίσης του εδάφους .
Να σας πω ότι στο Ν.4014 το είχα δηλώσει ως χώρο μειωμένου συντελεστή και είχα υπολογίσει και μία πολεοδομική παράβαση για τη μη ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών επιχωμάτωσης στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο .
Τώρα κατά τη μεταφορά τί γίνεται??

----------


## Xάρης

1) 
Το υπόγειο, έτσι όπως έχει κατασκευαστεί, θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί υπόγειο κατά τον ΓΟΚ '85 και να εξαιρεθεί της δόμησης; Θα μπορούσε ο περιβάλλον χώρος να διαμορφωθεί κατά τρόπο τέτοιο ώστε να θεωρηθεί υπόγειο;
Αν η απάντηση είναι ΝΑΙ τότε θα έβαζα τον μειωτικό συντελεστή 50%.

2) Υπέρβαση ύψους θα έχεις αν δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί η οικοδομική άδεια ως προς τα ύψη των ορόφων/στέγης ή/και ως προς την τοποθέτηση του κτηρίου (απόλυτο υψόμετρο 0,00).

----------

dvas

----------


## Eleni Dinopapa

1)Ναι,ο χώρος αυτός με κατάλληλη διαμόρφωση του περιβάλλοντος χώρου θα μπορούσε να ήταν υπόγειος.
2)Όσον αφορά την υπέρβαση ύψους δεν ξέρω ...αφού ούτε στην οικοδομική άδεια υπάρχουν απόλυτα υψόμετρα παρά μόνο ένα υποτιθέμενο έδαφος σε τελείως επίπεδο οικόπεδο,κάτι δηλαδή που δεν ισχύει.
Εγώ πάντως το έχω δηλώσει ως υπόγειο χώρο παρόλο που η πρόθεση του ιδιοκτήτη φαίνεται εκ πρώτης όψεως να ήταν άλλη .Το αιτιολογώ διότι είναι από τις τρεις πλευρές κάτω από το έδαφος και με την κατάλληλη διαμόρφωση ο χώρος αυτός θα ήταν υπόγειος.
Να κάνω και μία άσχετη ερώτηση παιδιά? Μεταφέροντας τη δήλωση στο Ν.4178/13 πρέπει να τα αλλάξουμε όλα?Ή αρκεί να π.χ. να συμπληρώσουμε τα αρχεία που λείπουν απλά δηλώνοντας μία κατηγορία που δεν τη δικαιολογούμε πουθενά?

----------


## Xάρης

2) Σύγκρινε με ό,τι έχεις/φαίνεται στην οικοδομική άδεια και οπωσδήποτε να μην ξεπερνάς τα όρια βάσει του ΓΟΚ '85 και των σημερινών όρων δόμησης.

Ερωταπάντηση #168 ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ:
"Διαγράμματα Κάλυψης τα αρχεία των οποίων έχουν υποβληθεί σε δηλώσεις Ν.4014/2011 πρέπει να ανασυνταχθούν με βάση τις διατάξεις του Ν.4178/2013 ιδιαίτερα στην περίπτωση που οι υπερβάσεις δόμησης, κάλυψης, ύψους και Δ είχαν συγκριθεί με ευνοϊκότερους από τους σημερινούς όρους δόμησης;

Στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων το Διάγραμμα Κάλυψης θα πρέπει να συνταχθεί και να υποβληθεί ξανά. Π.χ. στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις επί του Διαγράμματος Κάλυψης υπάρχει το υπόμνημα των υπολογισμών των συντελεστών υπέρβασης. Πλέον ο υπολογισμός αυτός μπορεί να γίνεται με άλλους όρους (π.χ. δόμηση που αναλογεί στο ποσοστό συγκυριότητας)."

----------


## ISMINI_82

_#24..eleni dinopapa
Σημειωτέον ότι η άδεια είναι του 1970........._

Μια και η αδεια ειναι του 70 αν υπαρχει αεροφωτογραφια η δημοσιο εγγραφο που να αποδεικνυει οτι εχει γινει η ολοκληρωση της κατοικιας προ 9/6/75 και με χρηση της εγκυκλιου 4 που αναφερει:
10) Παρ.2: Σε περίπτωση νομίμου κτιρίου με αυθαίρετη υπόγεια στάθμη, ο χρόνος κατασκευής του υπογείου τεκμαίρεται από το χρόνο ανέγερσης του νομίμου κτιρίου λόγω του ενιαίου φέροντα οργανισμού. 
δεν θα μπορουσε να παει στην κατηγορια Α και στα 500 ¤ για το συνολο των τυχον αυθαιρεσιων που υπαρχουν και απο σχεδια να κατατεθει μονο μια αποτυπωση?

----------


## Eleni Dinopapa

Ισμήνη καλημέρα,
δυστυχώς όχι δεν θα μπορούσε να πάει μόνο στην κατηγορία 1 γιατί υπάρχουν και άλλα αυθαίρετα τμήματα , εσοχές , αποθήκες , κλπ για τα οποία δεν τεκμαίρεται η παλαιότητα και παρόλο που κατασκευάστηκαν το 1970 κατά δήλωση του ιδιοκτήτη λαμβάνουμε ως χρόνο κατασκευής 1-1-2004 . 
Όσον αφορά το υπόγειο..δεν περίμενα την εγκύκλιο για να το διευκρινίσω... έχω αρκετές τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και έτσι το τεκμηρίωνα.Πιστεύω ότι είμαστε μηχανικοί και όχι ότι θέλουμε να το παίζουμε απλά μηχανικοί..ποιός χαζός θα πίστευε ότι το υπόγειο έγινε εκ των υστέρων?σε ποιά επιτροπή  θα παρουσιαζόσουν και δεν θα δεχόταν αυτή τη λογική εξήγηση,ακόμα και αν δεν το προέβλεπε η ν-οστή εγκύκλιος?
Πάντα πίστευα ότι μία αναλυτική και τεκμηριωμένη  Τ.Ε. σε βγάζει από πολλά αδιέξοδα.
Χάρη , όσον αφορά την παρατήρηση σου με το ύψος , αυτό έκανα που προτείνεις .Σ'ευχαριστώ.
Όσον αφορά τα σχέδια , πάντα συντάσσω νέες κατόψεις ,τομές και Δ.κάλυψης, γιατί έτσι θεωρώ ότι είναι σωστό , όσο και αν αυτό με πονάει αφού με αναγκάζει να ξενυχτάω  και να παιδεύομαι χωρίς βέβαια τις ανάλογες αμοιβές !!!
Απλά από ότι έχω καταλάβει μέχρι τώρα μπήκαμε σε ένα λούκι ..μελέτες που τις θεωρούσαμε τελειωμένες να τις αναμοχλεύουμε ξανά και ξανά..Μία δήλωση αυθαιρέτου μπορεί να μου πάρει και μία εβδομάδα , φουλ δουλειά για να την τελειώσω..Αλλάζω και τις δηλώσεις του ιδιοκτήτη και τις τ.ε. και τα σχέδια και όλα...ποιός πληρώνει αυτόν τον κόπο ρε παιδιά?

----------


## kostas.ch

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα,
έχω διώροφο κτίριο με υπόγειο, το οποίο έχει οικοδομική άδεια. Στα μόνα στοιχεία που βρήκα από την άδεια η οποία έχει χαθεί είναι από το φύλλο της άδεια ύψος οικοδομής 7,50 μ. και από την κάτοψη ισογείου ότι έχει στάθμη 0.00.
Το κτίριο έχει σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας κατά όροφο. Ο ισόγειος όροφος σήμερα είναι στη στάθμη +1.50. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι το εσωτερικό ύψος του ορόφου είναι το ίδιο με της οικοδομικής άδειας, υπάρχει υπέρβαση ύψους και εάν ναι πώς αντιμετωπίζεται? (κατηγορία 3, υπερβαση ύψους χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης ή κάπως αλλιώς?)
Όταν βγήκε η άδεια το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος της περιοχής ήταν 7,50 ως εκτός σχεδίου ενω σήμερα είναι εντός σχεδίου και είναι 10.00 μ.

----------


## PERIKLIS1

> *.....*
> 
> *@ISMINI_82
> *Όντως, η κατηγορία είναι η 5 διότι 2,60/9,00=28% υπέρβαση > 20% (όριο κατηγορίας 4).
> 
> Όμως κακώς διαιρείς το 2,60 με το 21,00 για να βρεις το ποσοστό υπέρβασης ύψους για τον συντελεστή ύψους.
> Θα πρέπει να διαιρέσεις το 2,60 με το 0,00! Διότι το ύψος που αναλογεί στον 
> τελευταίο όροφο της προσθήκης βάσει της οικοδομικής άδειας είναι 0,00.
> Άρα ο συντελεστής ύψους είναι 1,40
> ...


Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω Χάρη.
Νομίζω ότι έχει διευκρινησθεί το εξής:
Για υπολογισμό (%) υπερβάσεων συγκρίνουμε την υπέρβαση με την επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση/επιτρεπόμενη κάλυψη/επιτρεπόμενο ύψος. Συνεπώς, έχουμε: 2,60/21=0,12 => 12% υπέρβαση ύψους.
Για να κατατάξουμε σε κατηγορία συγκρίνουμε με την πραγματοποιούμενη δόμηση/κάλυψη/ύψος της οικ. άδειας. Συνεπώς σωστά η Ισμήνη κατέληξε στην κατηγορία 5.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα
Εχουν περασει εξι μηνες απο την εφαρμογη του νομου και εχουμε ακομα διαφωνιες μεταξυ μας για τον υπολογισμου του προστιμου.

Ειναι νομιζω απαραιτητο να βγουν αριθμητικα παραδειγματα και να δοθουν πολλες διευκρινησεις οσο αναφορα την υπερβαση υψους 

Θεωρω οτι ειναι εντελως παραλογο να εχω ενα κτιριο με πραγματοποιουμενο υψος 9μ και με προβλεψη και να εχει γινει μια αποθηκη στο δωμα υψους 3μ και να πηγαινω κατηγορια 5 ενω το επιτρεπομενο υψος της περιοχης ειναι 21 μ και διπλα να υπαρχει πολυκατοικια που εχει εξαντλησει το υψος εχει την ιδια αποθηκη (υψος 3μ) και πηγαινει κατηγορια 4.

Η συγκριση με τα πραγματοποιουμενα για να βρουμε κατηγορια και με τα επιτρεπομενα για να βρουμε τα ποσοστα στο φυλλο καταγραφης οσο αναφορα το υψος σε παρα πολλες περιπτωσεις οδηγει σε αποτελεσματα που δεν εχουν λογικη (κατηγορια 5 και ποσοστο υπερβασης μικροτερο του 20%) .

Πρεπει να δοθουν διευκρινησεις πως αντιμετωπιζεται η υπερβαση υψους που μπορει να υπαρχει σε επιμερους σταθμες του κτιριου και στην στεγη αυτου.Με αριθμητικα παραδειγματα 

Πρεπει να δοθουν διευκρινησεις οταν δεν εχουν τηρηθει η σταθμες των οροφων-στεγης αλλα το κτιριο συνολικα δεν εχει υπερβαση υψους

Ολα τα παραπανω τα εχουμε συζητησει αλλα εχω καταληξει σε ενα συμπερασμα:
Συμφωνουμε οτι Διαφωνουμε :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Αngel00

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι.
Ν.4178.
Ελέγχω το συντελεστη ύψους σε κτίριο στον υπολογισμό του προστίμου. Έχω παραπάνω ύψος απο την οικοδομικη αδεια στο υπόγειο γκαράζ, απο πανω, εχω υπογειο στην αδεια το οποιο εχει γινει ισογειο με ξεμπαζωμα, το υπόλοιπο κτίριο δεν έχει υπέρβαση στο ύψος ανα όροφο. Το μεγιστο υψος της περιοχης δεν ξεπερνάει τα 9 μετρα οπως αναφέρουν οι όροι δόμησης. 
Το λαμβάνω κανονικά το γκαραζ σαν υπέρβαση ύψους για το προστιμο και αν ναι, με τι το συγκρίνω για να δω αν ξεπερναει το 20% ?
Επισης, τα 9 μετρα υψους τα ελεγχω απο το ισογειο συμφωνα με την αδεια ή απο το πραγματοποιημενο ισογειο (που ηταν υπογειο στην αδεια)? 
Ευχαριστωω

----------


## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με την Εγκύκλιο 4 "ο συντελεστής ύψους (6α ή 6β) εφαρμόζεται στις περιπτώσεις που το ύψος της αυθαίρετης κατασκευής υπερβαίνει το επιτρεπόμενο από τους όρους δόμησης ύψος που ισχύει σήμερα στη θέση του ακινήτου, ανεξάρτητα αν το οικόπεδο/γήπεδο είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο ή όχι."
και
"δεν εφαρμόζεται συντελεστής ύψους σε περίπτωση αυθαίρετου υπογείου ή υπέρβασης του ύψους νομίμου υπογείου."

Συνεπώς, αύξηση του ύψους σε υπόγειο που παραμένει υπόγειο (βλ Παράρτημα Α' όπως τροποποιήθηκε) δεν εφαρμόζεται ο συντελεστής ύψους και το πρόστιμο υπολογίζεται με αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό.
Αν όμως αυξάνεται το ύψος της οικοδομής τότε υπολογίζεται συντελεστής ύψους και γίνεται και έλεγχος για την υπέρβαση του 20%.
Προσοχή όμως, με την τροποποίηση του Παραρτήματος Α' (αυτά που γράφαμε παραπάνω δεν έχουν πλέον ισχύ), αν το αυθαίρετο ύψος υπέργειων κατασκευών καλύπτεται από το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος που ισχύει στην περιοχή του ακινήτου τότε δεν υπάρχει συντελεστής υπέρβασης ύψους! 

Για την ένταξη σε κατηγορία 4 ή 5 χρησιμοποιούνται τα πραγματοποιούμενα στοιχεία δόμησης, ενώ για τον υπολογισμό του συντελεστή 6 χρησιμοποιούνται τα επιτρεπόμενα στοιχεία δόμησης.

Προσοχή όταν πρόκειται για πολυκατοικία, δηλαδή έχουμε οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες και πρέπει να υπολογιστούν τα πραγματοποιούμενα/επιτρεπόμενα ύψη που αφορούν τον όροφο.

Όταν έχουμε ξεμπάζωμα, υπολογίζουμε το ξεμπάζωμα ως λοιπή παράβαση με αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό και δεν θεωρούμε ότι έχουμε υπέρβαση ύψους στο υπόγειο. (βλ. §2 άρθρου 19) Εκτός αν είσαι σε παραδοσιακό οικισμό!
Εκτός εάν το υπόγειο έχει υπερυψωθεί ως προς την απόλυτη στάθμη που ορίζονταν στην οικοδομική άδεια. Επιπλέον, σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση το υπόγειο δεν μπορεί να λάβει τον μειωτικό συντελεστή 50%.

----------


## Eleni Dinopapa

Παιδιά καλημέρα,
σε 3 όροφη οικοδομή στο δώμα έχει κατασκευαστεί κατοικία . Η οικοδομή βάση οικ.αδείας προβλεπόταν να αποτελείται από ισόγειο και 2 ορόφους . Επειδή όμως αργότερα κατασκευάστηκε ο δρόμος πιο ψηλά σε σχέση με την οικ.άδεια ο ισόγειος όροφος βρίσκεται σήμερα 1,50 μ. κάτω από τη στάθμη της οδού και για να μπεις στην οικοδομή κατεβαίνεις 3 σκαλοπατάκια. Επομένως αν πάρουμε σαν αφετηρία μέτρησης του ύψους το δρόμο το απόλυτο υψόμετρο της οικοδομής είναι χαμηλότερο .Θεωρείτε ότι αυτό αποτελεί παράβαση?Τί γίνεται με την κατοικία στο δώμα?Το επιτρεπόμενο της περιοχής είναι 24 μ. και σήμερα η οικοδομή είναι μόλις 7,50+3=10,50 μ.
Η άποψη μου είναι ότι έχω υπέρβαση ύψους 1,5/24=6 % και κατηγορία 5,γιατί πρόκειται για κάτι εξ'ολοκλήρου αυθαίρετο.Συμφωνείτε ή μήπως για την εύρεση της κατηγορίας θα πρέπει να κάνω τον έλεγχο 40-40-20 ? Ο ιδιοκτήτης έχει το δικαίωμα της καθ'ύψος δόμησης . Το ίδιο βέβαια και ο συνιδιοκτήτης του που έχει δομήσει το υπόλοιπο 50% του δώματος αλλά αρνείται να το δηλώσει .

----------


## Xάρης

Η κατασκευή πρέπει να συμφωνεί με την οικοδομική άδεια. Αλλά ακόμα και αν δεν συμφωνεί ως προς το ότι το ύψος είναι μικρότερο απ' ό,τι προβλέπονταν, δεν αποτελεί παράβαση που θα μας εμποδίσει να δώσουμε τη βεβαίωση για τη μεταβίβαση.

Για την προσθήκη στο δώμα ισχύει αυτό που έγραψα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση (#34):
"_με την τροποποίηση του Παραρτήματος Α' (αυτά που γράφαμε παραπάνω δεν έχουν πλέον ισχύ), αν το αυθαίρετο ύψος υπέργειων κατασκευών καλύπτεται από το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος που ισχύει στην περιοχή του ακινήτου τότε δεν υπάρχει συντελεστής υπέρβασης ύψους!_"

----------


## Eleni Dinopapa

Χάρη καλημέρα,
βοήθησε με λίγο να καταλάβω την τροποποίηση του παραρτήματος Α . Αναφέρει επί λέξη :
"Αναγράφεται σε εκατοστά του μέτρου το αυθαίρετο ύψος υπέργειων κατασκευών που δεν καλύπτεται είτε από οικοδομική άδεια , είτε από το ύψος του νομίμως υφιστάμενου τμήματος ή κτηρίου , που βρίσκεται στην ίδια στάθμη με την αυθαίρετη κατασκευή , είτε από το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος που ισχύει στην περιοχή του ακινήτου ."
Αυτό το διαζευκτικό είτε που χρησιμοποιείται στην πρόταση σημαίνει ή το ένα ή το άλλο ή το τρίτο κοκ.Επομένως στην περίπτωση που με ενδιαφέρει "αναγράφεται σε εκατοστά του μέτρου το αυθαίρετο ύψος υπέργειων κατασκευών που δεν καλύπτεται από οικοδομική άδεια " . 
Επομένως πως μπορώ να μην πάρω υπέρβαση ύψους?
Βοήθησε με λιγάκι γιατί δεν θέλω να πάρω υπέρβαση ύψους αλλά καταλαβαίνω κάτι διαφορετικό διαβάζοντας την τροποποίηση .

----------


## Xάρης

Καλύπτεται όμως από το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος που ισχύει στην περιοχή του ακινήτου.

Για να συμπληρώσουμε κάποιο νούμερο (το ύψος σε εκατοστά) στο κουτάκι του συντελεστή #6, θα πρέπει να μην ισχύει τίποτα απ' αυτά που αναφέρονται με το διαζευκτικό "είτε".
Δηλαδή,
*ΚΑΙ* να μην καλύπτεται από οικοδομική άδεια
*ΚΑΙ* να μην καλύπτεται από το ύψος του νομίμως υφιστάμενου τμήματος κτηρίου ή κτηρίου που βρίσκεται στην ίδια στάθμη με την αυθαίρετη κατασκευή
*ΚΑΙ* να μην καλύπτεται από το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος που ισχύει στην περιοχή του ακινήτου.

Επιπλέον, οι κατασκευές να είναι *υπέργειες*.
Δηλαδή για υπόγεια που από π.χ. 3μ. κατασκευάστηκαν με ύψος 4μ. και παραμένουν υπόγεια, δεν υπάρχει υπέρβαση ύψους βάσει συντελεστή 6.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα.Στο α της παρακατω ερωτοαπαντησης ο δευτερος αυθαιρετος οροφος εχει υπερβαση υψους 6/18 οπως αναγραφεται ή 3/18?

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ-234 TEE ΠΕΛ
Υπάρχει  με  άδεια  μια  τριώροφη  οικοδομή ύψους  12,00μ. 
Στην  περιοχή  το  επιτρεπόμενο ύψος  είναι  18,00μ. 
Κατασκευάσθηκαν  αυθαίρετα  2  όροφοι. 
 Το  ποσοστό  υπέρβασης  ύψους υπολογίζεται όπως παρακάτω:
 α) Κάθε όροφος παίρνει την δική του ανεξάρτητη επιβάρυνση ήτοι
ο πρώτος αυθαίρετος όροφος υπέρβαση ύψους 3/18,0= 16,6%<20%,
ο δεύτερος αυθαίρετος όροφος υπέρβαση ύψους 6,0/18,0= 33,33%
 β)  και  οι  δυο  όροφοι  παίρνουν  την  ίδια  επιβάρυνση  33,33%  >  20,0%
 (μια  και  θεωρείται  η αυθαίρετη κατασκευή σαν ένα "αυθαίρετο κουτί").
 Ποια λογική από τις δυο είναι ορθή;
 ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ
Αν υπάρχει σύσταση τότε ο κάθε ένας κοιτάει την δική του και μόνο Ο.Ι.. Συνεπώς θα γίνει το *(α).*

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω αν όταν έδιναν την απάντηση στην ερώτηση είχαν υπόψη τους την τροποποίηση του Παραρτήματος Α'.
Διότι _μετά την τροποποίηση του Παραρτήματος Α',_ *αν το αυθαίρετο ύψος υπέργειων κατασκευών καλύπτεται από το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος που ισχύει στην περιοχή του ακινήτου τότε δεν υπάρχει συντελεστής υπέρβασης ύψους!*"
Άρα, η υπέρβαση ύψους είναι 0 και στους δύο αυθαίρετους ορόφους καθότι το τελικό ύψος (18μ.) είναι μικρότερο ή ίσο του επιτρεπόμενου στην περιοχή (18μ.).

Και πριν όμως την τροποποίηση, θεωρώ ότι η απάντηση ήταν λάθος, διότι το ύψος που αντιστοιχεί βάσει της άδειας στους αυθαίρετους ορόφους είναι 0μ..
Άρα (πριν την τροποποίηση) η υπέρβαση ύψους ήταν άπειρη.

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## αλε

α) Στο παράρτημα Α (τροποποίηση) τι εννοεί λέγοντας  "το αυθαίρετο ύψος υπέργειων κατασκευών που δεν καλύπτεται από οικοδομική άδεια ...) ενώ είναι προφανές ότι αφού είναι "αυθαίρετο ύψος" δεν καλύπτεται από την Ο.Α.
β) Εάν έχουμε σε ένα κτίριο υπέρβαση ύψους π.χ. 50cm που δεν υπερβαίνει το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος και δεν υφίσταται άλλο κτίριο η υπέρβαση υπολογίζεται με αναλυτικό;

----------


## Xάρης

Ολόκληρο το κείμενο έχει ως εξής:
"*6 Συντελεστής ύψους*
Αφορά στο αυθαίρετο ύψος, που συγκρίνεται με το επιτρεπόμενο από τους όρους δόμησης ύψος που ισχύει στη θέση του ακινήτου. 
Σε περίπτωση αυθαίρετου ύψους τμήματος κτηρίου, ως βάση αναφοράς για τον υπολογισμό του ενιαίου ειδικού προστίμου, λαμβάνεται η αντίστοιχη επιφάνεια του τμήματος του κτηρίου.
Στις περιπτώσεις υπέρβασης ύψους κτηρίου το οποίο εκ κατασκευής έχει κατανεμηθεί σε ορόφους, οι ιδιοκτήτες κάθε ορόφου είναι υπόχρεοι και αναφέρουν το τμήμα που τους αναλογεί.

*6(1)*Αναγράφεται σε εκατοστά του μέτρου το αυθαίρετο ύψος υπέργειων κατασκευών, που δεν καλύπτεται
είτε από οικοδομική άδεια,είτε από το ύψος του νομίμως υφιστάμενου τμήματος κτηρίου ή κτηρίου που βρίσκεται στην ίδια στάθμη με την αυθαίρετη κατασκευή,είτε από το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος που ισχύει στην περιοχή του ακινήτου."Προφανώς είναι πλεονασμός το "είτε από οικοδομική άδεια" αφού όπως ακριβώς είπες, για να είναι αυθαίρετο δεν θα καλύπτεται από την οικοδομική άδεια.
Ούτε όμως μας λέει πώς θα αντιμετωπιστεί, αν δηλαδή θα υπολογιστεί πρόστιμο με αναλυτικό, στην περίπτωση του παραδείγματος που αναφέρεις.

Σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση, αν είχα και υπέρβαση δόμησης θα το αγνοούσα εντελώς, δηλαδή δεν θα έβαζα κάποιο συντελεστή μεγαλύτερο της μονάδος (συντ. ύψους >1).
Το πρόστιμο θα προέκυπτε από τους άλλους συντελεστές.

Σε περίπτωση που δεν έχουμε υπέρβαση δόμησης, τότε πάμε στον συντελεστή δόμησης (συντ. 5) και βάζουμε 0,20 ή 0,40.

"5ε = 0,20 ή 0,40              
ανάλογα με το ποσοστό υπέρβασης ύψους (§1 άρθρου 19).
Χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε *περίπτωση υπέρβασης ύψους χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης* οποιασδήποτε στάθμης (π.χ. νόμιμου υπογείου με βοηθητικές χρήσεις και αύξηση του ύψους του χωρίς να προκαλείται υπέρβαση ύψους στην ανωδομή)."

----------


## NIKOS_M

Τώρα μπερδεύτηκα. Αφού το αυθαίρετο ύψος καλύπτεται από το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος που ισχύει στην περιοχή, τότε δεν υπάρχει συντελεστής υπέρβασης ύψους, όπως αναφέρεις στην ανάρτηση #40 και προκύπτει από την τροποποίηση του Παραρτήματος Α που λέει ότι το αυθαίρετο ύψος συγκρίνεται με το επιτρεπόμενο από τους όρους δόμησης και όχι από το εγκεκριμμένο της άδειας...

----------


## Xάρης

Στην περίπτωση που το πραγματοποιούμενο ύψος είναι μεγαλύτερο του ύψους της οικοδομικής άδειας και ταυτόχρονα μικρότερο του επιτρεπόμενου σήμερα στην περιοχή του ακινήτου, διακρίνουμε δύο περιπτώσεις:

1) *Υπάρχει υπέρβαση δόμησης*. Τότε ο *συντελεστής ύψους* λαμβάνει την τιμή *1,00*.

2) *Δεν υπάρχει υπέρβαση δόμησης*. Τότε ο *συντελεστής ύψους* λαμβάνει την τιμή *1,00* μεν αλλά ο *συντελεστής δόμησης* λαμβάνει την τιμή *0,20 ή 0,40* αναλόγως.

----------


## αλε

Ευχαριστώ το Χάρη για τις απαντήσεις με τις οποίες συμφωνώ.
Βλέπω ότι η υπέρβαση ύψους επιφέρει πολύ μεγάλο πρόστιμο καθ' όσον για τη παραβίαση του περιγράμματος κτιρίου μέχρι 5% και Ε<=2% ο νόμος σου επιτρέπει να την εντάξεις στη  ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ 3 (Η έννοια του περιγράμματος κτιρίου πρωτοεμφανίζεται στο ΝΟΚ και πιστεύω ότι δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται το ύψος εκτός και το περιλαμβάνει οπότε δικαιούμαστε απόκλιση 5%) ενώ για την υπέρβαση ύψους από 1cm και πάνω για κτίριο με επιφάνεια πάνω από 101τμ το παράβολο γίνεται 2000,00 ευρώ. Βέβαια υπάρχει το άρθρο 25 5δγ του 4178 που δεν ξέρω εάν βοηθά;
 To γράφω " κατασκευή στέγης, σύμφωνα με ισχύουσα άδεια οικοδομής και μόνον εφ' όσον δεν υφίσταται υπέρβαση καθ' ύψος *ή υφίσταται υπέρβαση καθ΄ ύψος που δεν υπερβαίνει σε ποσοστό το 10% του προβλεπόμενου στην άδεια...."*

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Ερώτηση.

Σε οικοδομή με κεκλιμένη οροφή του τελευταίου ορόφου,μέρος αυτής θεωρείται στέγη, η  μια μεριά ειναι σωστή και η άλλη είναι κατα 50εκ μικρότερη καθ'υψος (Τα 50εκ είναι απο την μεριά της πλάκας που την θεωρεί στέγη).


Πώς να συμπεριφερθώ?

----------


## Xάρης

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, η μόνη διαφορά από την άδεια είναι ότι ο όγκος είναι πλέον μικρότερος.
Άρα δεν έχεις υπέρβαση ύψους παρά μη εφαρμογή της άδειας.
Θεωρώ ότι δεν κάνεις τίποτα παρά ενημέρωση φακέλου με την επερχόμενη ηλεκτρονική ταυτότητα.

Υ.Γ.: Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει ούτε ένα κτήριο που να μην έχει μικρές διαφοροποιήσεις από την άδεια και στο οποίο θα χρειάζεται να γίνει ενημέρωση του φακέλου.

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Aκριβώς .

Άρα να περιμένω την ηλεκτρονική ταυτότης.

Σκεφτόμουνα να το ρύθμιζα μέσω αναλυτικού (μιας και έχει πολλά ακόμα που μπαίνουν σε αναλυτικό) ,δηλαδή ότι αφαιρέθηκε σε τούβλο και μπετό, αλλά δε μου πολυστέκει.

----------


## αλε

Ερώτηση
Σε 3όροφο κτίριο με οικοδομική άδεια έχει συσταθεί σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας με εξ' αδιαιρέτου τον ακάλυπτο.
 Στον ακάλυπτο έχει κατασκευαστεί αυθαίρετο με Ε>15,00τμ. Τα μεγέθη αυτού  *με τι θα συγκριθούν* για τη συμπλήρωση των τετραγωνιδίων; Δηλαδή εάν ήταν για κάποια ιδιοκτησία τις τυχόν υπερβάσεις αυτής σε σχέση με την Ο.Α. θα τις συγκρίναμε με τα επιτρεπόμενα γι' αυτήν σύμφωνα με τα ποσοστά της. Ενώ η κατασκευή στο κοινόχρηστο δεν έχει ποσοστό.

----------


## NIKOS_M

Ο ιδιοκτήτης του αυθαίρετου στον ακάλυπτο έχει προφανώς και κάποιο ποσοστό επί του οικοπέδου. Επί αυτού του ποσοστού θα γίνει η σύγκριση και χρειάζεται η συναίνεση των υπόλοιπων συνιδιοκτητών.

----------


## αλε

Για την απάντηση στο #49 του ΝΙΚΟS_Μ Ευχαριστώντας τον, θέλω να πω ότι  *ιδιοκτήτες* του κτιρίου στον ακάλυπτο είναι όλοι οι συνιδιοκτήτες του ακινήτου εξ' αδιαιρέτου κατά το ποσοστό τους, και άρα για την υπέρβαση η συμπλήρωση των τετραγωνιδίων δεν μπορεί να έχει σχέση με το ποσοστό αυτού που υποβάλλει τη δήλωση.

----------


## NIKOS_M

Ιδιοκτήτες του ακάλυπτου είναι όλοι οι συνιδιοκτήτες του ακινήτου (για αυτό χρειάζεται η συναίνεσή τους), αλλά ιδιοκτήτης του αυθαίρετου είναι ο ένας εξ' αυτών μόνο. Είναι το ίδιο με την περίπτωση που η αυθαίρετη επιφάνεια ήταν σε κάποιον κοινόχρηστο χώρο του κτιρίου (διάδρομο π.χ.)

----------


## αλε

Διευκρινίζοντας το ερώτημα το αυθαίρετο κτίσμα στον ακάλυπτο δεν είναι λειτουργικά ενιαίο με κάποιο διαμέρισμα του ισογείου. Αν και στη περίπτωση αυτή οι κατασκευές στους κοινόχρηστους δηλώνονται σε ξεχωριστή δήλωση με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη των συνιδιοκτητών, και καμία σχέση δεν έχει με τα ποσοστά του συνεχόμενου ενιαίου διαμερίσματος.

----------


## NIKOS_M

Αφού δεν είναι λειτουργικά ενιαίο με κάποιο διαμέρισμα του ισογείου, και σε συνδιασμό με το γεγονός ότι δεν του αντιστοιχούν χιλιοστά, θα επέλεγα τον μέγιστο συντελεστή (1.90). Πολλή συζήτηση περί του θέματος των συντελεστών έγινε εδώ στις αναρτήσεις #42 ως #63. Ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσουν να βγάλεις τα συμπεράσματά σου.

----------


## αλε

Σε ευχαριστώ NIKOS_M

----------


## ΞΥΠΟΛΥΤΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Εστω αυθαίρετο δωματιο 20τμ (κατοικία εκτός επιτρεπομένης δόμησης) σε συνέχεια αποληξης κλιμακοστασίου.
ΥΥ >0,20, 280εκ
ΥΔ ΚΧ 20τμ
υπολογίζω και υπερβαση Δόμησης <50% της επιρεπομενης δόμησης παραλληλα ή όχι?
Αν δεν κατάλαβα λάθος καπου αναφέρθηκε οτι η υπερβασης δόμησης δεν δηλώνεται παράλληλα με ΥΥ?

----------


## Xάρης

> Αν δεν κατάλαβα λάθος καπου αναφέρθηκε οτι η υπερβασης δόμησης δεν δηλώνεται παράλληλα με ΥΥ?


Πώς το συμπέρανες αυτό;

Το δωμάτιο στο δώμα είναι αυτοτελής ιδιοκτησία ή είναι επέκταση άλλης ιδιοκτησίας στο δώμα;
Με ποια πολεοδομικά μεγέθη συγκρίνεις για να προκύψει το ποσοστό υπέρβασης;

----------


## αλε

Έχω την εξής περίπτωση: Το 2006 εκδόθηκε άδεια ισογείου με υπόγειο, και το 2009 η άδεια αυτή αναθεωρήθηκε για τη προσθήκη Α' ορόφου. Έρχεται σήμερα ο ιδιοκτήτης χωρίς να έχει κάνει τις διαμορφώσεις περιβάλλοντος χώρου και ζητά να εντάξει στο 4178 τη μη κατασκευή των επιχώσεων και τοιχείων που προβλεπόντουσαν, για να ηλεκτροδοτήσει το ισόγειο, καθ όσον Α' όροφος είναι ημιτελής. Γίνεται αυτό; ευχαριστώ.

----------


## NIKOS_M

Αν γινόταν σήμερα έλεγχος από την πολεοδομία και του καταλόγιζαν πρόστιμο για την μη υλοποίηση της προβλεπόμενης επίχωσης, δικαίως ο ιδιοκτήτης θα έκανε ένσταση κατά της έκθεσης αυτοψίας με την αιτιολογία ότι η άδεια είναι ακόμη σε ισχύ και δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί όλες οι προβλεπόμενες εργασίες καθώς και αυτές της διαμόρφωσης. Αυτό που ζητά όμως σήμερα, είναι να πληρώσει ένα 500ρικο και να μην κάνει τις επιχώσεις.
Ρεύμα για το ισόγειο μπορεί να πάρει, και ας υπολοίπονται εργασίες διαμόρφωσης του ακάλυπτου χώρου.
Συμπερασματικά, η άποψή μου είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να υπαχθεί στον 4178, καθώς μια υπαγωγή θα σήμαινε ρύθμιση μελλοντικής παράβασης και όχι υφιστάμενης.

----------


## αλε

Για τον ΝΙΚΟΣ_Μ. Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση. Τώρα ήρθαν οι άδειες στα χέρια μου. Η πρώτη είναι το 2005 και η δεύτερη είναι το 2006. Άρα και οι δύο άδειες έχουν λήξει. Για να μπορέσει σήμερα να κάνει τις εργασίες διαμορφώσεις θα πρέπει να βγάλει νέα άδεια. Άρα έχω τη γνώμη  ότι μπορεί να ενταχθεί στο Ν.4178.

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Καλησπέρα.
Έχω διώροφο κτήριο με υπόγειο, ύψους 7,50 μέτρων βάσει αδείας. 7,50 μετρα είναι και το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος στην περιοχή. 
Το κτήριο κατασκευάστηκε ψηλότερα κατά 0,50 μετρο (δηλ. υπερύψωση οικοδομής κατά 0,50 μέτρο). Η οικοδομή έχει για κάθε στάθμη σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας με διαφορετικούς ιδιοκτήτες (υπόγειο - ισόγειο - όροφος). Οι αυθαιρεσίες που έχω είναι κλείσιμο Η/Χ στο ισόγειο και κλείσιμο Η/Χ στον όροφο.
Σε ποιον όροφο θα βάλω υπέρβαση ύψους? Μόνο στον τελευταίο δηλ. 0,50/7,50=0,06 δηλ. 6%<20%? Ή πρέπει να γίνει αναλογικά σε κάθε όροφο?
Θα ασχοληθώ με το υπόγειο που έχει παραμείνει υπόγειο και απλά θεμελιώθηκε 0,50 μέτρο πιο ψηλά ή όχι?

*Σημείωση:* Και οι τρεις ιδιοκτήτες θέλουν να είναι νόμιμοι ώστε όταν θα πουλήσουν στο μέλλον να μην έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα με την βεβαίωση.

----------


## Xάρης

Το Παράρτημα Α' του Ν.4178/13 είναι σαφές:
"Στις περιπτώσεις υπέρβασης ύψους κτηρίου το οποίο εκ κατασκευής έχει κατανεμηθεί σε ορόφους, οι ιδιοκτήτες κάθε ορόφου είναι υπόχρεοι και αναφέρουν το τμήμα που τους αναλογεί."

Η υπερύψωση όλης της οικοδομής κατά x εκατοστά ενώ έχουν τηρηθεί τα ύψη των ορόφων που αναφέρονται στην οικοδομική άδεια κατανέμεται σ' όλους τους ορόφους κατά την άποψή μου.

----------

PERIKLIS1

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Εάν στην παραπάνω οικοδομή οι αυθαιρεσίες είχαν τακτοποιηθεί με τον Ν3843 και σήμερα η μοναδική παράβαση είναι η υπέρβαση ύψους κατά 0,50 μέτρο. Θα μπορούσαμε σήμερα να δώσουμε βεβαίωση για κάθε μία οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία?

----------


## Xάρης

Η βεβαίωση είναι άλλο θέμα. Καθότι εξετάζουμε τα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη της αυτοτελούς ιδιοκτησίας θεωρώ ότι θα μπορούσαμε να την δώσουμε χωρίς τακτοποίηση του ύψους.

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Εκεί έχω καταλήξει και εγώ σχετικά με τις βεβαιώσεις. Thanks!

Στα τ.μ. του ημιυπαιθρίου χώρου που θα δηλωθούν ότι μετατράπηκαν σε κατοικία θα βάλω και την ΥΥ που λέγαμε παραπάνω? (δηλ. το ποσοστό που αναλογεί στο δ/σμα).
 Επιπλέον θα κάνω 2ο φύλλο καταγραφής με την ΥΥ για τα υπόλοιπα τ.μ. του δ/τος?

----------


## Xάρης

Έτσι θα το δήλωνα.

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Έστειλα σχετική ερώτηση στο ΥΠΕΚΑ. Θα σας καταγράψω τι αναφέρθηκε. Πιστεύω θα βοηθήσει.
_Ερώτηση: 
Έχω διώροφο κτήριο με υπόγειο, ύψους 7,50 μέτρων βάσει αδείας. 7,50 μετρα είναι και το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος στην περιοχή. 
Το κτήριο κατασκευάστηκε ψηλότερα κατά 0,50 μετρο (δηλ. υπερύψωση  οικοδομής κατά 0,50 μέτρο). Η οικοδομή έχει για κάθε στάθμη σύσταση  οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας με διαφορετικούς ιδιοκτήτες (υπόγειο - ισόγειο -  όροφος). Οι αυθαιρεσίες που έχω είναι κλείσιμο Η/Χ στο ισόγειο και  κλείσιμο Η/Χ στον όροφο.
Σε ποιον όροφο θα βάλω υπέρβαση ύψους? Μόνο στον τελευταίο δηλ.  0,50/7,50=0,06 δηλ. 6%<20%? Ή πρέπει να γίνει αναλογικά σε κάθε  όροφο?
Θα ασχοληθώ με το υπόγειο που έχει παραμείνει υπόγειο και απλά θεμελιώθηκε 0,50 μέτρο πιο ψηλά ή όχι?

Σημείωση: Και οι τρεις ιδιοκτήτες θέλουν να είναι νόμιμοι ώστε όταν θα πουλήσουν στο μέλλον να μην έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα με την βεβαίωση.                         

Απάντηση:
Εάν το επιθυμούν όλοι οι ιδιοκτήτες και εάν η οικοδομή είναι η μοναδική στο οικόπεδο τότε μπορεί να υποβληθεί μία δήλωση με την υπέρβαση ύψους και στα τ.μ. θα μπει η κάλυψη.

Διαφορετικά ο κάθε ιδιοκτήτης θα δηλώσει αναλογικά την υπέρβαση ύψους και για την εύρεση του ποσοστού υπέρβασης ύψους ο έλεγχος θα γίνει με το ύψος της διακεκριμένης ιδιοκτησίας του (π.χ. αν σε έναν όροφο αναλογεί υπέρβαση ύψους 0,20 μ. τότε ο έλεγχος είναι 0,20/3,00=0,06 δηλ. 6% ΥΥ)._

Επίσης, την ρώτησα (ήταν γυναίκα) εάν μπορούμε να δώσουμε βεβαίωση για τον τελευταίο όροφο του παραδείγματός μας ο οποίος είχε Η/Χ τακτοποιημένο με τον Ν.3843/10. Μου απάντησε:_ "ΝΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ"_ γιατί εξετάζουμε την αυτοτελεί ιδιοκτησία. 
Συνέχισε λέγοντας: _"Καλό όμως θα ήταν να μεταφερθεί στον Ν4178 γιατί σε ενδεχόμενη καταγγελία έχει την παράβαση του ύψους"_.

Νομίζω πολύ κατατοπιστική η τοποθέτηση. Ξεκαθαρίζουν αρκετά πράγματα σχετικά με τις βεβαιώσεις.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## asak

#PERIKLIS1
Αρκετά διευκρινιστική απάντηση του ΥΠΕΚΑ.

Στη δική σου περίπτωση όμως πιθανόν να υπάρχει και διαφορερική λύση. Και για να γίνω σαφής, στην ανάρτηση #61 έγραψες : _Θα ασχοληθώ με το υπόγειο που έχει παραμείνει υπόγειο και απλά θεμελιώθηκε 0,50 μέτρο πιο ψηλά ή όχι?_
Από τα δεδομένα του ύψους που έδωσες 7,50μ. (επιτρεπόμενο ύψος περιοχής) συμπεραίνω ότι το κτίριο πιθανόν βρίσκεται σε οικισμό ή εκτός σχεδίου. Αν ισχύει αυτό τότε *πως έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα ότι το υπόγειο θεμελιώθηκε 0,50μ. πιο ψηλά?* Υπάρχουν σημεία αναφοράς μέτρησης ύψους στο τοπογραφικό ή Δ.Κ?

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Ναι, είναι ξεκάθαρο.

----------


## Xάρης

Ελπίζω την απάντηση να την έλαβες εγγράφως για να έχει και κάποια αξία.

Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα εύκολα στα οποία συμφωνούμε. 

1. Για τη βεβαίωση εξετάζουμε κάθε ιδιοκτησία χωριστά. Εξετάζουμε α) την κάλυψη, β) τη δόμηση, γ) το ύψος και δ) τη χρήση της ιδιοκτησίας. Εφόσον δεν έχουμε αυθαιρεσίες ή όσες έχουμε που αφορούν τα α-β-δ-δ (βλ. προηγούμενα) είναι τακτοποιημένες, τότε μπορούμε να δώσουμε τη δήλωση. Τα είπαμε και σε προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις.

2. Το "_Καλό όμως θα ήταν να μεταφερθεί στον Ν4178 γιατί σε ενδεχόμενη καταγγελία έχει την παράβαση του ύψους_" είναι μεν αληθές και αφορά όλες τις αυθαιρεσίες, ακόμα κι αυτές που δεν φαντάζεσαι, δεν περνά όμως στους ιδιοκτήτες των αυθαιρέτων διότι συνήθως δεν δηλώνουν τις αυθαιρεσίες από φόβο καταγγελίας. Αν ήταν έτσι οι δηλώσεις θα ήταν πολλαπλάσιες. Φόβος, άρα και κίνητρο, θα ήταν να τους εξηγήσεις τα σχετικά με την ταυτότητα κτηρίου.

3. Τα δύσκολα. Θεωρώ λανθασμένη την τοποθέτηση ότι η υπέρβαση ύψους μπορεί να δηλωθεί με μία μόνο δήλωση και όχι με κατανομή στις διαφορετικές ιδιοκτησίες.
*Το πρόστιμο δεν μπορεί να αλλάζει αναλόγως του αν θα γίνουν μία ή τρεις δηλώσεις.* 
Το μόνο που μπορεί να αλλάζει είναι το παράβολο, το τέλος υπέρ ΤΕΕ και η νόμιμη αμοιβή του μηχανικού.
Εξαιρέσεις αποτελούν 1) η διαφορετική "διαμερισμάτωση" (μία παράβαση ανά όροφο) και 2) οι λοιπές παραβάσεις που υπολογίζονται με αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό και αφορούν κοινόχρηστους και κοινόκτητους χώρους, π.χ. μετακίνηση ή/και  αλλαγή μεγέθους κουφωμάτων όψεων.

Αν λάμβανα τέτοια απάντηση θα ρωτούσα στη συνέχεια: 
Κατά την ίδια λογική, οι συντελεστές υπέρβασης δόμησης υπολογίζονται για το σύνολο των αυθαιρεσιών των οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών;

----------


## asak

Και ναι και όχι θα έλεγα για την τοποθέτησή σου στο 3.
Το πρόστιμο και βέβαια αλλάζει ανάλογα των συνθηκών κατασκευής των ορόφων και των ιδιαιτεροτήτων του ιδιοκτήτη που ορίζει ο νόμος. Γίνομαι σαφής λέγοντας ότι το ισόγειο μπορεί να κατασκευάσθηκε το 70, ο α' όροφος το 80 ο επόμενος το 90 κοκ. άτομα με αναπηρία, παλινοστούντες κλπ. Όπως επίσης και αυθαιρεσίες με αναλυτικό π/υ το πρόστιμο  υπολογίζεται ανάλογα τις εργασίες που θα δηλώνει ο καθένας.

Επίσης και ίσως πιο σημαντικό είναι αν η υπέρβαση ύψους δηλωθεί μόνο από τις ορ. ιδιοκτησίες τι θα γίνει με την υπέρβαση ύψους των κοινόχρηστων χώρων του κτιρίου. Είναι πάλι εκτεθειμένοι οι συνιδιοκτήτες από μία πιθανή καταγγελία για υπέρβαση ύψους των κοινόχρηστων και κονόκτητων χώρων.
Μήπως είναι πιο σωστό η υπέρβαση αυτή να περιγραφεί αναλογικά και στις ορ. ιδιοκτησίες με ποσοστό αλλά και σε μία κοινή δήλωση για το κτίριο.

PERIKLIS θα έλεγα αφού μπορείς να δώσεις βεβαίωση για τις οριζόνιες ιδιοκτησίες, για το ύψος περίμενε λίγο την ταυτότητα κτιρίου που ίσως ξεδιαλύνει τα πράγματα.

Χάρη είναι που είναι ο νόμος φοροεισπρακτικός μην τον κάνουμε και τεκμαρτο-φορο-εισπρακτικό! :Γέλιο:

----------


## Xάρης

> Το πρόστιμο και βέβαια αλλάζει ανάλογα των συνθηκών κατασκευής των ορόφων και των ιδιαιτεροτήτων του ιδιοκτήτη που ορίζει ο νόμος.


Για δεδομένες (σταθερές) αυτές τις παραμέτρους. Το θεώρησα προφανές και γι αυτό δεν το ανέφερα.

Οι υπερβάσεις ύψους των κοινόχρηστων χώρων είναι αυθαιρεσίες ξεχωριστής κατηγορίας που δηλώνεται με χωριστή δήλωση ή με κοινή δήλωση όλων των συνιδιοκτητών μαζί με των δικών τους οριζόντιων ιδιοκτησιών.
Βεβαίωση πάντως για μια οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία μπορεί να δοθεί ακόμα και αν υπάρχουν αδήλωτες αυθαιρεσίες σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους. Πρόβλημα θα προκύψει σε περίπτωση καταγγελίας οπότε το πρόστιμο θα κατανεμηθεί σε όλους τους συνιδιοκτήτες της οικοδομής αναλόγως των χιλιοστών που κατέχουν.

----------


## PERIKLIS1

> Ελπίζω την απάντηση να την έλαβες εγγράφως για να έχει και κάποια αξία.


Δυστυχώς όχι, δεν δίνουν γραπτές απαντήσεις (έτσι μου ανέφεραν)

----------


## Xάρης

Τότε η αξία των απαντήσεων είναι μειωμένη όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι.
Όσο ακάλυπτος ήσουν άλλο τόσο είσαι.

----------


## milt

έχω κτίριο με άδειες ανά όροφο προ του 75 με ισόγειο,Α και Β όροφο χωρίς σύσταση οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών, όπου έχω υπέρβαση ύψους στο σύνολο του κτιρίου 45 εκ.

20 εκ. στον Α όροφο
15 εκ. στον Β όροφο
10 εκ.στο Δώμα μάλλον σαν μόνωση.......η οποία βέβαια δεν φαίνεται στα σχέδια τομής παρά μόνο η πάνω πλάκα ...μήπως απλά δεν τα δείχνανε στα τότε σχέδια αυτά...???

τελικό ύψος άνω πλάκας δώματος 10,80 ενώ έχω τώρα 11,25.........στα φύλλα καταγραφής βάζω

1) την δόμηση του κτιρίου συνολικά 145,87 Χ 3 = 437,61 τμ επιλέγοντας χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης (αυτό μου το πρότεινε το help desk, ότι όταν δεν έχω υπέρβαση δόμησης επιλέγω το χωρίς υπέρβαση και ότι μόνο τα ποσοστά είναι για την σύγκριση με την τώρα επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση) και βάζοντας συνολική υπέρβαση ύψους κτιρίου 45 εκ. και υπέρβαση ύψους 

α) αν βάλω ΧΩΡΙΣ υπέρβαση ύψους  του τώρα επιτρεπόμενου ύψους μου δίνει ένα πρόστιμο 3000
β) αν βάλω με υπέρβαση μικρότερη του 20% μου δίνει ένα πρόστιμο 1000

πως γίνεται αυτό....????

2) να έβαζα την υπερβαση ύψους ανά όροφο....????

και πάλι έτσι δηλώνεται??....τμ ορόφου χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης ορόφου και στην υπέρβαση ύψους εκατοστά και ποια επιλογή στο ποσοστό..???

γενικότερα στην υπέρβαση δόμησης και ύψους το χωρίς υπέρβαση αφορά την άδεια 
και 
τα ποσοστά τα επιτρεπόμενα τώρα μεγέθη ύψους δόμησης....
έτσι κάπως μου το έδωσε να καταλάβω η συνάδελφος τηλεφωνικά από το help desk......?????????????????????????????

επίσης στην κατηγορία 3 το 5% του περιγράματος του κτιρίου αφορά και το ύψος??? ή αυτό ελέγχεται μόνο με 2% και μέγιστο τα 20 εκ.

----------


## asak

Γενικά η  επιλογή "Χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης" πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται μόνο στην περίπτωση που έχουμε "Υπέρβαση ύψους" χωρίς "Υπέρβαση δόμησης" για να πάρει τον συντελεστή (5.α.) ίσο 0,20 ή 0,4.
Οπότε στη δική σου περίπτωση όπως λες σου δίνει πρόστιμο 1000.

Επίσης η σύγκριση της υπέρβασης ύψους γίνεται με τα εγκεκριμένα ύψη της αδείας.

Εφόσον όμως το κτίριο είναι προ του ΄75 και έχει αποκλειστική χρήση κατοικίες τότε Η κατηγορία 1 θα σου επιβάλλει μόνο παράβολο 500¤ χωρίς ειδικό πρόστιμο.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

το αντίθετο λέω.......πάντα χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης και με υπέρβαση ύψους 45εκ. και Χωρις υπέρβαση ύψους μου δίνει 3000 ενώ με υπέρβαση ύψους <20% μου δίνει 1000............?????......

το κτίριο είναι κατηγορία 2 και όχι ένα καθώς η τελευταία άδεια του τελευταίου ορόφου  είναι του 75 άρα η όποια αυθαίρετη κατασκευή δεν τελείωσε πριν το 75, το ισόγειο είναι κατάστημα άρα δεν πάει κατηγορία 1,μόνο ο πρωτος όροφος και η υπέρβαση ύψους του είναι κατηγορία 1 με άδεια του 65 αλλά και πάλι αφού δεν υπάρχει σύσταση οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών ...πως να δηλώσω της υπερβάσεις ύψους....συνολικά για όλο το κτίριο ή ανά όροφο...???

Το υπέρβαση ύψους όχι!!! αναφέρεται στην οικοδομική άδεια ή στο τώρα επιτρεπόμενο...???

----------


## milt

ισόγειο πρώτος και δεύτερος έχουν συνολικά 45 εκ. υπέρβαση ύψους χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης........145τμ ο κάθε όροφος....αυτό το δηλώνω : 145 Χ3 = 435τμ χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης και υπέρβαση ύψους με 45 εκ με υπέρβαση καθ ύψος <20%....?????? 

ή δηλώνω την κάλυψη σαν τμ 145...???? 

ή δηλώνω μόνο την δόμηση των δυο ορόφων που έχουν και την υπέρβαση καθ'ύψος...Α και Β όροφου δηλαδή 145 Χ 2 = 291,74.......????? σε κάθε περίπτωση έχω και άλλο τελικό πρόστιμο

μια αποθήκη στο δώμα η οποία προβλεπόταν να έχει τότε μέγιστο ύψος σαν κατασκευή στο δώμα 2,70 έχει ύψος 2,95 δηλαδή 25 εκ παραπάνω......βάζω σαν υπέρβαση ύψους το 25 εκ και το υπολογίζω με αναλυτικό ή συνολικά το 295 καθώς αν η κατασκευή είχε μεγαλύτερο ύψος από το 2,70 δεν προβλεπόταν καθόλου με τους τότε κανονισμούς......???????????

----------


## asak

Νομίζω το ίδιο λέμε : Το Χωρίς Υπέρβαση Δόμησης συνδυάζεται με υπέρβαση ύψους ή με υπέρβαση κάλυψης ή κάτι άλλο. Μόνο του, δίνει πρόστιμα μεγαλύτερα από το να έχει και υπέρβαση ύψους π.χ.

Την υπέρβαση ύψους την εξετάζεις είτε σε ανεξάρτητη Ο.Ι. είτε σε ολόκληρο το κτίριο.
Δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά στο νόμο ότι την εξετάζουμε ανα όροφο. Και αυτό είναι και το λογικό.

Προσωπικά θα έβαζα όλη τη δόμηση του κτιρίου - χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης - υπέρβαση ύψους 45εκ. <20%

------
στην αποθήκη υπέρβαση ύψους έχεις 25εκ.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

το κτίριο χτίστηκε ανά ορόφους και ο κάθε όροφος, τρεις στο σύνολο, με την δικιά του άδεια......αν  βάλω όλη την δόμηση 145 Χ 3 μαζί με συνολική υπέρβαση ύψους 45εκ. και <20% έχω το μεγαλύτερο δυνατό πρόστιμο......

και λέω.....

το ισόγειο που δεν έχει υπέρβαση ύψους το αφήνω εκτός...άρα και την δόμηση του....

ο Α όροφος αφού είναι του 63 το βάζω κατηγορία 1...κάτι γλυτώνω και από εδώ....

και ο Β όροφος το βάζω κατηγορία 2 με την υπόλοιπη υπέρβαση ύψους....

σύσταση δεν υπάρχει αλλά η κάθε αυθαιρεσία έγινε σε άλλο χρόνο κτλ κτλ....

----------


## PERIKLIS1

*Milt* γιατί δεν το βάζεις κατηγορία 3 με υπέρβαση διαστάσεων μέχρι 5%? 10,80Χ1,05=11,34 > 11,25 μ. *ΟΚ!*
Στο αναφέρω γιατί μετά από ερωταπάντηση του ΥΠΕΚΑ στην συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία 3, περί υπέρβαση ποσοστού διαστάσεων, περικλείεται και η διάσταση του ύψους.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

ευχαριστώ PERIKLIS1 το σκέφτηκα και εγώ και το έχω αναφέρει στην ανάρτηση 75, απλά δεν είμουνα σίγουρος αν το 5% περιελάμβανε και την διάσταση του ύψους........έστειλα και εγώ ερώτηση στο help desk και περιμένω την απάντηση......

αφού όμως μου λες ότι έχει δοθεί η απάντηση ότι περιλαμβάνεται μαλλον αυτό θα κάνω...φαντάζομαι θα είναι η πιο φτηνή επιλογή όσο αναφορά το πρόστιμο......θα το δοκιμάσω.....

----------


## asak

Μέσα από τον Νόμο διαφαίνεται ότι οι αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ρυθμίζονται όταν αφορούν ακίνητα ή διακεκριμένη αυτοτελή οριζόντια ή κάθετη ιδιοκτησία.
Δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά κάτι διαφορετικό, όπως αυτό που αναφέρεις, δηλ. την υπαγωγή ανα όροφο επειδή η κάθε αυθαιρεσία έγινε σε άλλο χρόνο κτλ. κτλ. ή επειδή υπονοείς ότι κάθε όροφος έχει δική του Ο.Α.

Σύμφωνα με την εγκύκλιο 4 " Η οικοδομική άδεια δεν αποτελεί τίτλο ιδιοκτησίας. Είναι διοικητική πράξη που πιστοποιεί ότι τα κτίσματα στο οικόπεδο/γήπεδο είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενα, εφ' όσον έχουν ανεγερθεί σύμφωνα με τις μελέτες που τη συνοδεύουν και δεν αφορά στην κυριότητα των επι μέρους τμημάτων ή του συνόλου των κτισμάτων."

Βέβαια τα ανωτέρω αντιπροσωπεύουν την προσωπική μου καθαρά άποψη και ερμηνεία του Νόμου.

----------


## milt

έχεις δίκιο, η δήλωση ΜΙΑ θα είναι απλά θα σπάσω τον κάθε όροφο ανά φύλλο καταγραφής αφού έχει και διαφορετικές <<χαρακτηριστικά>>

δηλαδή με μια απλούστερη σκέψη ότι η κατηγορία 1 μπορεί να συνδυασθεί με τις τάδε κατηγορίες και αντίστοιχα η καθεμία...ουσιαστικά μπορώ να χωρίσω τα αυθαίρετα τμήματα του κτιρίου..........πόσο μάλλον εφόσον υπάρχουν οικοδομικές άδειες απλά για να πιστοποιήσω το πότε κατασκευάστηκαν...κτλ κτλ....

----------


## asak

Αυτό που αναφέρει ο PERIKLIS1 ισχύει.

Το ότι θα σπάσεις κάθε όροφο ανα φύλλο καταγραφής είναι δικαίωμά σου, και προσωπικά για μένα υποχρέωση και επεξηγούμε:  Σε μελλοντική σύσταση Ο.Ι. οι αυθαιρεσίες ύψους θα πρέπει να μεταβιβάζονται αυτοδίκαια στους κατόχους των Ο.Ι. που θα περιγράφονται από τα διαφορετικά φύλλα καταγραφής.

Εφόσον milt πράξεις έτσι, ενημέρωσε μας για τον συνδυασμό των κατηγοριών που χρησιμοποίησες και δέχτηκε το ηλ. σύστημα του ΤΕΕ.

----------


## milt

ΛΥΣΗ Α:
Δωμα :
ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΊΑ 2: 

ΥΔ ΚΧ 38τμ, ΥΥ 2,95 πριν 82 (αδεια του 75, κατοικία)

ΥΔ ΒΧ 7,06τμ, Χωρίς Υπέρβαση Δόμησης, ΥΥ 25 πριν 82 (άδεια του 75, προβλεπόμενη αποθήκη στο δώμα πιο μικρή σε τμ από αυτή του σχεδίου σε άλλη θέση στο δώμα και πιο ψηλή κατά 25 εκ.)

Ισόγειο:
ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ 2:
ΥΔ ΒΧ 5,06, Υ.Κ. 5,06 αποθήκη λεβητοστάσιο στον ακάλυπτο

Υπόγειο:
μεγαλύτερο βάθος εκσκαφής με αναλυτικό καθώς και λοιπές παραβάσεις ακάλυπτου 1 παράβαση

Α 'οροφος:
ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ 1

ΥΔ  ΚΧ 145,87, Χωρίς Υπέρβαση Δόμησης, ΥΥ 20εκ, <20% προ του 75 (κατοικία με άδεια του 65)

Β όροφος:
ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ 2

ΥΔ  ΚΧ 145,87, Χωρίς Υπέρβαση Δόμησης, ΥΥ 25εκ, <20% προ του 82 (κατοικία με άδεια του 75)

ΠΑΡΑΒΟΛΟ 2000
ΑΝΑΠΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ 40

ΠΡΟΣΤΙΜΟ 1902,76 : ΠΚΧ = 1351,47, ΠΒΧ = 51,29, ΛΟΙΠΕΣ Π = 500

ΛΥΣΗ Β

ΔΩΜΑ:
ΟΠΩΣ ΛΎΣΗ Α 

(δεν βάζω την αποθήκη δώματος κατηγορία 3 καθώς στο αρχικό σχέδιο είχε ύψος 2,70, στην πραγματικότητα έχει 2,95 άρα δεν μας καλύπτει ούτε το 2,50 εκ υψος ούτε το 5%) βέβαια την βάζω σαν χώρο με μειωμένο συντελεστή ενώ αυτό αναφέρεται για αποθήκες και βοηθητικούς χώρους στο ισόγειο, πέρα από σοφίτες και υπόγεια, άρα δεν είμαι 100% ότι είμαι καλυμμένος αλλά το σκεπτικό πιστεύω αυτό είναι )

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ 3 (στο φύλλο καταγραφής δεν συμπληρώνω τίποτα φαντάζομαι????? )

ΙΣΟΓΕΙΟ: την αποθήκη λεβητοστάσιο στον ακάλυπτο

Α ΚΑΙ Β ΟΡΟΦΟΣ: ΥΠΕΡΒΑΣΗ ΥΨΟΥΣ 45εκ καλύπτομαι από το 5%

ΥΠΟΓΕΙΟ και λοιπές παραβάσεις 1 ΠΑΡΑΒΑΣΗ

ΠΑΡΑΒΟΛΟ 500
ΑΝΑΠΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ 15

ΠΡΟΣΤΙΜΟ 1535,56 : ΠΚΧ = 1023,26 ΠΒΧ = 10,33, ΛΟΙΠΕΣ Π = 500

προφανώς θα επιλέξω την λύση Β........

στην αρχική δήλωση του έβγαλα ένα παράβολο 1000 με ανταποδοτικό 25 θα του γίνει επιστροφή στο ανταποδοτικό..?? το πρόστιμο οκ θα συμψηφισθεί καθώς θα πληρώσει εφάπαξ...

----------


## milt

διαμέρισμα τελευταίου ορόφου, αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία, με στέγη μονόριχτη στον κορφία έχουμε υπέρβαση ύψους βάσει αδείας 1,75 ενώ στο τελείωμα της στέγης 0,40, στο μισό διαμέρισμα από την μέση μέχρι την μερια του κορφιά έχει γίνει σοφίτα....πως αντιμετωπίζουμε την υπέρβαση ύψους...?????

Α) τετραγωνικά σοφίτας με, μειωμένο συντελεστή ΥΔ και υπέρβαση ύψους 1,70 και
στο υπόλοιπο μισό το οποίο είναι μεν πιο ψηλό από όσο έπρεπε να είναι βάσει σχεδίων σε εκείνο το σημείο αλλά δεν ξεπερνάει το μέγιστο ύψος των σχεδίων πως το αντιμετωπίζουμε....???...τίποτα...???? με κατηγορία 3 δεν φτάνει το 5% σε εκείνο το σημείο σαν διάσταση, με αναλυτικό...?? να χρεωσω κανα τούβλο παραπάνω...κρίμα ένα 500 έτσι...???????????

Β) όλα τα τετραγωνικά του διαμερισματος  χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης με την μέγιστη υπέρβαση ύψους
και σε άλλο φύλλο καταγραφής την υπέρβαση δόμησης σοφίτας με μειωμένο συντελεστή σκέτη χωρίς υπέρβαση ύψους.....

Α ή Β ???????? ή κάτι άλλο........

επίσης αφού έχουμε υπέρβαση δόμησης άσχετα αν είναι με μειωμένο συντελεστή στο μισό σπίτι ουσιαστικά πάνω από το 40% της κάτοψης ,είναι κατηγορία 5 σωστά?

----------


## asak

όπως τα γράφεις και γω τη λύση Β θα επέλεγα.
Δες πρώτα αν τα δέχεται έτσι το ηλ. σύστημα του ΤΕΕ. Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ενημέρωσε.

-------

 Δυστυχώς το Α) όπως το περιγράφεις δεν το καταλαβαίνω.
Λοιπόν, εγώ τι θεωρώ σωστό.
Το μέρος της σοφίτας που βρίσκεται εντός του εγκεκριμένου ύψους, αυτό θα πάρει μειωτικό.
Το υπόλοιπο, ως υπέρβαση δόμησης κυρίων χώρων με υπέρβαση ύψους.

----------


## milt

το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ τα δέχεται και με τους δύο τρόπους (ανάρτηση 86)

όλο το δάπεδο της σοφίτας είναι μέσα στο εγκεκριμένο ύψος της στέγης (απλά δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει χρήση αυτής)......άρα δεν μπορώ να κάνω το μοίρασμα που λές........

σοφίτα λοιπόν γιατί τέτοια είναι με υπέρβαση ύψους......

απλά το υπόλοιπο τμήμα του σπιτιού το οποίο το τμήμα 1 δεν ξεπερνάει το μέγιστο ύψος της νόμιμης στέγης αλλά έχει κάνα τούβλο παραπάνω 5,52 τμ ( τι να βάλω για 40εκ τουβλα παραπάνω αναλυτικό?? )

το τμήμα 2 ξεπερνάει το μέγιστο ύψος της νόμιμης στέγης κατά 1,11 μέτρα άρα να το βάλω 9,97 τμ Χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης αλλά με υπέβραση ύψους 1,11 μ

κόκκινα= περίγραμμα αυθαιρεσιών σε τομή και κάτοψη

----------


## asak

Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση.

---------
Λοιπόν milt, κλασσική περίπτωση σοφίτας που δεν παίρνει μειωτικό. *1ον* δεν βρίσκεται κάτω από την εγκεκριμένη επικλινή στέγη και *2ον* σύμφωνα με το σκαρίφημα η σοφίτα σου πρέπει να υπερβαίνει και το 50% της κάτοψης του υπερκείμενου ορόφου.
Αυτή η προσωπική μου άποψη. Υπάρχει βέβαια και αντίλογος με την ερμηνεία της εγκυκλίου 4 σχετικά με την *§6 του άρθρου 18* που δε με βρίσκει σύμφωνο.
Οποιασδήποτε χώρος σοφίτας ή παταριού δικαιούται μειωτικό συντελεστή 0,50 μόνο εφόσον τελεί τις προϋποθέσεις του Ν.4067/12. Αυτό αποτελεί υποχρέωση του μηχανικού να το διερευνήσει.

Το τμήμα 2 συμφωνώ 9,97μ² Χωρίς Υπέρβαση Δόμησης - Υπέρβαση Ύψους 111εκ. με ποσοστό υπολόγισε .....

Το τμήμα 1 δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες "_δεν ξεπερνάει το μέγιστο ύψος της νόμιμης στέγης αλλά έχει κάνα τούβλο  παραπάνω 5,52 τμ ( τι να βάλω για 40εκ τουβλα παραπάνω αναλυτικό?? )"_.
Εαν ξεπερνά κατά 40εκ. έχει υπέρβαση ύψους κι αυτό ,χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης 5,52μ², εκτός αν εμπίπτει στην *§ιστ. της* *Κατ3.*

----------


## milt

εγώ πιστεύω στην εγκύκλιο μας το λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι σε όλους τους χώρους σοφίτες εσωτερικούς εξώστες κτλ και μάλιστα ανεξαρτήτου μεγέθους.....και το δάπεδο αυτής είναι όλο κάτω από την εγκεκριμένη στέγη......το θέμα είναι σε ποιον θα χρεώσουμε και πως την υπέρβαση ύψους......στο διαμέρισμα ή πρωταρχικά στην σοφίτα και στο υπόλοιπο διαμέρισμα....???

άρα στα τμ της σοφίτας θα μπει είτε με τον ένα είτε με τον άλλο τρόπο μειωτικός....

οι τρόποι τώρα....

ακολουθώντας μια λογική σειρά κατασκευής κτλ...:

Α) έγινε η στέγη......και μετά η σοφίτα....άρα δηλώνω

τα τμ όλου του διαμερίσματος χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης με υπέρβαση ύψους...
τα τμ της σοφίτας με μειωτικό συντελεστή χωρίς υπέρβαση ύψους.......
νομίζω έτσι τα καλύπτω όλα....

Β) έγινε η σοφίτα και μετά η στέγη η οποία έφερε και ανύψωση αυτής...

τα τμ της σοφίτας με μειωτικό συντελεστή και υπέρβαση ύψους αυτή κατά την οποία ξεπερνάμε το νόμιμο ύψος της στέγης 175

το υπόλοιπο διαμέρισμα
τμήμα 2: μέχρι το σημείο που αρχίζει η επιφάνεια της σοφίτας το κομάτι της υπάρχουσας στέγης αυτων των τμ του διαμερίσματος ξεπερνάνε το μέγιστο ύψος της νόμιμης στέγης κατά 111 εκ, άρα τμ χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης και υπέρβαση ύψους 111

τμημα 1: εδώ δεν έχω προφανώς υπέρβαση δόμησης αλλά και το κομμάτι της υπάρχουσας στέγης πάνω από αυτά τα τμ δεν υπερβαίνει σε ύψος την νόμιμη στέγη......υπάρχουν όμως μια παράβαση του εξωτερικού τοίχου ο οποίος είναι πιο ψηλός κατά 40 εκ......υπέρβαση δόμησης δεν έχω,υπέρβαση ύψους δεν έχω....άρα με αναλυτικό......

ΠΡΟΣΤΙΜΑ:
ΛΥΣΗ Α: 3319,34
ΛΥΣΗ Β: 2788

----------


## asak

Αδυνατώ και δε θέλω να μπω στο συλλογισμό σου.
Η σοφίτα δεν αποτελείται μόνο από δάπεδο. Έχει ύψος και όγκο. Και ο χώρος αυτός δημιουργήθηκε πρωτίστως από την υπέρβαση ύψους της εγκεκριμένης στέγης. Και λέω εγώ τώρα, τότε γιατί να την βαπτίσουμε σοφίτα και όχι όροφο? Μη σε ξεγελά ο τρόπος κατασκευής του δαπέδου που μάλλον πρόκειται για ξύλινη κατασκευή.
Και συνεχίζω, η εγκύκλιος αναφέρει το εξής: " Ο μειωτικός συντελεστής 50% εφαρμόζεται σε κάθε περίπτωση κατασκευής αυθαίρετου *εσωτερικού* εξώστη/παταριού και σοφίτας..................και ανεξαρτήτου μεγέθους."

Αυτό που δεν έχεις ερμηνεύσει κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι η αναγραφή *εσωτερικού* που για μένα με παραθέτει στο εσωτερικό του εγκεκριμένου περιγράμματος και όγκου. Το μόνο που να θέλει ίσως να διευκρινίσει η εγκύκλιος είναι ότι δεν ισχύει ο περιορισμός του 50% της κάτοψης του υποκείμενου ορόφου εφόσον για σοφίτα.

Οι προβληματισμοί που αναφέρεις, είναι απλώς μία απόρροια του λαθεμένου πάντα κατ' εμέ συλλογισμού σου, που προσπαθείς να εντάξεις ως σοφίτα (τον μειωτικό έχεις πάντα κατά νου), χώρο, με υπερβάσεις ύψους κυρίων χώρων.

Τέλος να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι μία εγκύκλιος έχει καθαρά διευκρινιστικό χαρακτήρα και δεν υποκαθιστά το νόμο. Η συγκεκριμένη παράγραφος της  εγκυκλίου περισσότερο περιπλέκει παρά διευκρινίζει τα πράγματα. Αν είναι να ερμηνεύουμαι και τις εγκυκλίους.....άσε καλύτερα....πρωτιμώ να πάρω το αυγό και να το κουρέψω  :Γέλιο: .

Να σου επαναλάβω το εξής: 
Οποιασδήποτε χώρος σοφίτας ή παταριού δικαιούται μειωτικό συντελεστή  0,50 μόνο εφόσον τελεί τις προϋποθέσεις του Ν.4067/12. Αυτό αποτελεί  υποχρέωση του μηχανικού να το διερευνήσει όπως επίσης είναι ο μόνος που έχει και την ευθύνη.

---------
Τώρα για το τμήμα 1 και τον τοίχο που είναι εξωτερικά ψηλότερος.....μάλλον αναφέρεσαι σε κατασκευαστικά εγκιβωτισμένη στέγη που οι τοίχοι στα άκρα υπερέχουν του νομίμου ύψους της στέγης κατά 40 εκ.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτό δεν αποτελεί αυθαιρεσία όπως επίσης είναι μέσα στα ανεκτά όρια των αρχιτεκτονικών προεξοχών μιας κατασκευής. Έχεις όμως όλο το δικαίωμα εφόσον θες, να το εντάξεις ως λοιπή παράβαση με αναλυτικό.

----------


## Xάρης

Το επίθετο "εσωτερικός" αναφέρεται στο εξώστης.
"Εσωτερικός εξώστης" είναι η περιφραστική ονομασία του παταριού.
Υπάρχει και ο "εσωτερικός κλειστός εξώστης" που συνήθως κατασκευάζεται πάνω από λουτρά.
Οι ορισμοί υπάρχουν στο άρθρο 2 του ΝΟΚ, §28 και §37.

Η Εγκύκλιος 4/2013 αποσαφηνίζει ότι "η αναφορά στο άρθρο 2 του Ν.4067/2012 αφορά αποκλειστικά στον ορισμό της σοφίτας." και συνεπώς όχι στον ορισμό του παταριού.

Ο ορισμός της σοφίτας σύμφωνα με την §81 του άρθρου 2 του ΝΟΚ είναι:
"Σοφίτα είναι ανοιχτός ή κλειστός προσβάσιμος χώρος που
α) βρίσκεται εντός του ύψους της επικλινούς στέγης του κτηρίου και 
β) δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί ανεξάρτητη ιδιοκτησία"
Αν λοιπόν τηρούνται αυτές και οι δυο προϋποθέσεις τότε έχουμε σοφίτα και λαμβάνουμε τον μειωτικό συντελεστή του 50%.
Τα όσα αναφέρουν οι Τεχνικές Οδηγίες του Δεκ. 2012 σχετικά με τις σοφίτες και το μέσο ύψος δεν τα λαμβάνουμε υπόψη διότι αφορούν τον ΝΟΚ και συνδυάζονται με τα αναγραφόμενα στο άρθρο 11 αυτού για την εξαίρεση από τον συντελεστή δόμησης.

----------


## asak

Χάρη συμφωνώ με τα αναγραφόμενα σου και _ίσως_ να έχεις δίκιο με το που αναφέρεται ο όρος εσωτερικός. Με τη διατύπωση όμως αυτή και γενικά με την παράγραφο της εγκυκλίου προσπαθούμε όχι να την ερμηνεύσουμε αλλά να μαντέψουμε τι εννοεί ο "ποιητής".
Σ' αυτό όμως που δε παίρνεις θέση, είναι και το κρίσιμο, θα ήθελα την αποψή σου, είναι  εαν αυτό το εσωτερικός, αναφέρεται σε εσωτερικό εγκεκριμένου κτιρίου ή/και εσωτερικό αυθαίρετου ως προς το ύψος κτιρίου.

Θα τοποθετηθώ και θα παραθέσω επιχειρήματα επι τούτου.

*1ον*. Ο όρος εσωτερικός γλωσσικά και συντακτικά στην πρόταση πρέπει να αναφέρεται και στη σοφίτα. Προσωπικά τείνω προς αυτό.
*2ον*. Ο όρος εσωτερικός είναι πέρα από όλα συντακτικός *πλεονασμός*. Υπάρχει δηλ και εξώστης/πατάρι ή σοφίτα *εξωτερικός* που να παίρνει μειωτικό? Οχι βέβαια.
*3ον*. Διαβάζοντας προσεχτικά και τις επόμενες παραγράφους αναφέρεται ο όρος *νομίμου* στις αλλαγές χρήσεις εξώστη/παταριού ή χώρου στέγης καθώς επίσης παρακάτω αναφέρει για μειωτικό που εφαρμόζεται σε *νομίμως* υφιστάμενα υπόγεια και *μόνο* (και το τονίζει) στην περίπτωση που το δάπεδο έχει υλοποιηθεί στη στάθμη που προβλέπεται στη άδεια. Είναι δυνατόν ο νομοθέτης να είναι αυστηρός μόνο ως προς τη στάθμη του κατώτερου επιπέδου (υπογείου) και ελαστικός ως προς το ύψος της ανωτέρω στάθμης (στέγης)?

Συμπεραίνω τελικά ότι το πνεύμα στη διατύπωση της εγκυκλίου είναι αυτό: *Ότι οι αυθαιρεσίες στους χώρους υπογείων  και σοφιτών που αναφέρονται στο Νόμο παίρνουν μειωτικό μόνο και εφόσον βρίσκονται στο εσωτερικό του νομίμου περιγράμματος και όγκου του κτιρίου σύμφωνα με την άδεια.

*Θα γίνω κουραστικός αλλά θα επαναλάβω το εξής :*Οποιασδήποτε χώρος σοφίτας ή παταριού δικαιούται μειωτικό συντελεστή  0,50 μόνο εφόσον τελεί τις προϋποθέσεις του Ν.4067/12,* όχι για να το εμπαιδώσουμε αλλά για να καταλάβουμε  εμείς οι μηχανικοί ότι αυτό που μας εξασφαλίζει νομικά είναι μόνο οι Νόμοι.

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ απολύτως σαφές ότι το "εσωτερικός" αναφέρεται στο "εξώστης" και μόνο σ' αυτόν. Υπάρχει ο ορισμός στον ΝΟΚ. Το "εσωτερικός" δεν είναι πλεονασμός, διακρίνει τον εξώστη από τον εξωτερικό εξώστη που αναφέρεται και σκέτα εξώστης, το γνωστό σ' όλους μας μπαλκόνι.
"Εσωτερικός εξώστης" είναι η άλλη ονομασία του παταριού γι αυτό και το "/" στο κείμενο.

Εσωτερική σοφίτα δεν υπάρχει γιατί δεν υπάρχει εξωτερική σοφίτα. Η σοφίτα είναι πάντα εντός του όγκου του κτηρίου.

Μια μετακίνηση προς τα πάνω του δαπέδου του υπογείου θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τη μετακίνηση προς τα πάνω και των ανώτερων σταθμών σε αντίθεση με τη σοφίτα που αποτελεί την τελευταία στάθμη. 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι κατανοητό αυτό και ορθό.

Όπως έγραψα και στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα αποσαφηνίζει ότι "η αναφορά στο άρθρο 2 του Ν.4067/2012 αφορά αποκλειστικά στον ορισμό της σοφίτας." και συνεπώς όχι στον ορισμό του παταριού.

----------


## asak

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι ο όρος εσωτερικός αναφέρεται στον εξώστη επειδή αναφέρεται έτσι και στον ΝΟΚ και στον Ν.4178.
Μόνο που όπου αναγράφεται *εσωτερικός εξώστης* στο κείμενο ακολουθείται πάντα από τη λέξη *(πατάρι)* ως ερμηνεία της περιφραστικής ονομασίας εσωτερικός εξώστης ή δευτεροερμηνεία αυτής και μάλιστα ακουλουθεί πιστά τα σημεία στίξης  του γραπτού λόγου και ορθά το βάζει πάντα σε παρένθεση *εσωτερικός εξώστης (πατάρι).*
Στην εγκύκλιο μεσολαβεί των δύο λέξων η "*/ "* όπου υπονοείται το "*ή και*." Για την ακρίβεια η διαγώνιος ή κάθετος όπως συνηθίζεται να τη λέμε *"/"* είναι σημείο στίξης της αγγλικής και έχει την έννοια του διαζευκτικού *"ή"*.
Το παραπάνω το αναφέρω απλά για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους και τίποτε παραπάνω.

Στο κρίσιμο τώρα και σ' αυτό που θα πρέπει να επικεντρωθούμε.
Από πουθενά δεν γίνεται απολύτως σαφές ότι η σοφίτα παίρνει μειωτικό 50% μόνο όταν βρίσκεται εντός του εγκεκριμένου περιγράμματος και όγκου του κτιρίου όπως υποστηρίζω. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το αντίθετο βέβαια.

Η επιχειρηματολογία μου βασίζεται αφενός στο Νόμο 4067/12 όπου υπερισχύει όλων, αφετέρου από τα συμφραζόμενα της εγκυκλίου.  Αξίζει να αναφέρω πάλι ότι στην παράγραφο αυτή της εγκυκλίου αναφέρεται ο όρος *νομίμου* στις αλλαγές χρήσεις εξώστη/παταριού ή χώρου στέγης καθώς επίσης παρακάτω αναφέρει για μειωτικό που εφαρμόζεται σε *νομίμως* υφιστάμενα υπόγεια και *μόνο*  (και το τονίζει) στην περίπτωση που το δάπεδο έχει υλοποιηθεί στη  στάθμη που προβλέπεται στη άδεια. Είναι δυνατόν ο νομοθέτης να είναι  αυστηρός μόνο ως προς τη στάθμη του κατώτερου επιπέδου (υπογείου) και  ελαστικός ως προς το ύψος της ανωτέρω στάθμης (στέγης)? Εδώ Χάρη μια που το σχολίασες το δάπεδο είτε είναι ψηλότερα *ή χαμηλότερα* δεν εφαρμόζεται μειωτικός. Έτσι τουλάχιστον διευκρινίζει η εγκύκλιος. Όχι ο Νόμος.

Έγραψες πολύ σωστά ότι "η αναφορά στο άρθρο 2 του Ν.4067/2012 αφορά αποκλειστικά στον ορισμό της σοφίτας." αλλά αυτό συνηγορεί περισσότερο στη δική μου άποψη, και αποκλείει ενδεχομένως και το "ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους" από τη σοφίτα.

Ρητορικό ερώτημα : Αυθαίρετη  προσθήκη ορόφου με σοφίτα (στον όροφο το καθιστικό κουζίνα και στην σοφίτα τα υ/δ). Παίρνει μειωτικό ο χώρος των υ/δ (σοφίτα)???

Αν αποδειχθεί τελικά το αντίθετο από ότι υποστηρίζω, πρέπει να δωθούν και απαντήσεις στο ερωτήματα του milt, αφορμή για τη παραπάνω συζήτηση, γιατί εγώ όπως απάντησα και παραπάνω αδυνατώ και δε μπορώ να μπω στον συλλογισμό του.

----------


## milt

συγνώμη για την απουσία μου από την συζήτηση αλλά είχαμε στη περιοχή μου διακοπή μια εβδομάδα παροχής ιντερνετ λόγω βλαβών από τις βροχοπτώσεις κάτι τέτοιο..........

διαβάζοντας όλα όσα έχουν γραφτεί.....δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι είναι κάτι ξεκάθαρο εντελώς...αλλά τελικά νομίζω ότι αν όντως λάβουμε υπόψιν τον ορισμό της σοφίτας αρχικά δεν θα έπρεπε να βάλω μειωτικό συντελεστή....καθώς σαν χώρος δεν είναι μέσα στον νόμιμο ύψος της στέγης του κτιρίου ......όμως αφού το δάπεδο της είναι εντός του νόμιμου ύψους....της στέγης....προσθέτοντας τον όρο υπέρβαση ύψους προσπαθώ να την επαναφέρω στον μειωτικό συντελεστή.....και όλα αυτά γιατί....???

μα αφού χρεώνουμε όλα τα τμ της σοφίτας άσχετα με το ύψος της σε κάθε σημείο, δηλαδή και αυτά που ουσιαστικά είναι μη προσβάσιμα......και μάλιστα σε όλα αυτά τα τμ την μέγιστη υπέρβαση ύψους......ε το θεωρώ τελείως άδικη προσέγγιση να μην δώσουμε τον μειωτικό.......σαν γενικότερη ερμηνεία.....

επιπλέον κατέληξα...και δεν νομίζω να το αλλάξω γιατί μετά ο ιδιοκτήτης θα μου την πει.....

τα τμ της σοφίτας και τον τοίχων που την περιβάλουν, όχι μόνο το καθαρό εμβαδό, με μειωτικό συντελεστή υπέρβαση δόμησης και υπέρβαση ύψους και το υπόλοιπο διαμέρισμα χωρίς να το διαιρέσω σε 2 περιοχές χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης αλλά με υπέρβαση ύψους, μικρότερη από αυτή της σοφίτας και χωρίς αναλυτικό πια...

----------


## asak

milt αν θα πρέπει να αναλύσουμε το είναι δίκαιο και τι άδικο στο Νόμο τότε έχουμε ξεφύγει από το πνεύμα του. 
Προσωπικά θεωρώ άδικο οποιονδήποτε Νόμο έχει να κάνει με ρυθμίσεις-τακτοποιήσεις Αυθαιρέτων στην νεότερη ιστορία της Ελλάδος και ευελπιστώ ότι ο 4178 θα είναι και ο τελευταίος.
Επίσης προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να "μου την πει", όπως χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρεις, σήμερα ένας ιδιοκτήτης παρά να επανέλθει αύριο και "να μου την πει" όχι λεκτικά μόνο αλλά με λίγο πιο εξευγενισμένο τρόπο όπως εξώδικα και αγωγές.

Να πω γενικά πάντως, δεν έχει να κάνει με την δική σου περίπτωση, ότι η Νέα γενιά αυθαιρέτων (αυθαίρετα πάνω στα ήδη ρυθμισμένα) θα είναι γεγονός. Οφείλουμε να είμαστε προσεκτικοί.

----------

milt, Xάρης

----------


## αλε

Θα ήθελα την αποψή σας εάν ο γραμμοσκιασμένος χωρος όπως φαίνεται είναι χώρος σοφίτας με υπέρβαση ύψους και μειωτ. συντελεστή ή απλά χώρος κ.χ. με υπερβαση ύψους χωρίς μειωτ.συντελεστή; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## anastasios tsap

Σε περίπτωση οικοδομικής αδείας ισόγειας αποθήκης 105τμ αντί 3,00 το ύψος της έγινε 3,70  και το επιτρεπόμενο στην περιοχή είναι 9. Έχουμε υπέρβαση ύψους ή μία λοιπή παράβαση με αναλυτικό αφού δεν παραβιάστηκαν ουσιαστικά τα επιτρεπόμενα βάσει των όρων δόμησης?Ούτε έγινε άλλος όροφος. Γιατί να βάλω στην υπέρβαση δόμησης όλα τα μέτρα του ισογείου και να πληρώσει αρχικό παράβολο 2000?????????? αντί 500?δεν είναι παράλογο αυτό..αφού είναι νόμιμα??!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς υπάρχει αυθαιρεσία διότι δεν εφαρμόστηκε η οικοδομική άδεια.

Για τον υπολογισμό του προστίμου δες τι γράφει στις επεξηγήσεις των συντελεστών στο Παράρτημα Α' του Ν.4178/13.
Συντελεστής Ύψους (6):
"Αφορά στο αυθαίρετο ύψος, που συγκρίνεται με το επιτρεπόμενο από τους όρους δόμησης ύψος που ισχύει στη θέση του ακινήτου. 

Σε περίπτωση αυθαίρετου ύψους τμήματος κτηρίου, ως βάση αναφοράς για τον υπολογισμό του ενιαίου ειδικού προστίμου, λαμβάνεται η αντίστοιχη επιφάνεια του τμήματος του κτηρίου.

Στις περιπτώσεις υπέρβασης ύψους κτηρίου το οποίο εκ κατασκευής έχει κατανεμηθεί σε ορόφους, οι ιδιοκτήτες κάθε ορόφου είναι υπόχρεοι και αναφέρουν το τμήμα που τους αναλογεί.

*6 (1)* Αναγράφεται σε εκατοστά του μέτρου το αυθαίρετο ύψος *υπέργειων* κατασκευών, *που δεν καλύπτεται*
είτε από οικοδομική άδεια,είτε από το ύψος του νομίμως υφιστάμενου τμήματος κτηρίου ή κτηρίου που βρίσκεται στην ίδια στάθμη με την αυθαίρετη κατασκευή,*είτε από το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος που ισχύει στην περιοχή του ακινήτου.*"
Άρα, στην περίπτωσή σου δεν πρέπει να αναγράψεις κάτι στο αντίστοιχο πεδίο (*0 εκ.*) καθότι το αυθαίρετο ύψος καλύπτεται από το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος.

Όμως, το αυθαίρετο ύψος είναι "*< 20% του επιτρεπόμενου ύψους*"

Συντελεστής Δόμησης (5):
"... * *5ε* = 0,20 ή 0,40 ανάλογα με το ποσοστό υπέρβασης ύψους (§1 άρθρου 19).
*Χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε περίπτωση υπέρβασης ύψους χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης* οποιασδήποτε στάθμης (π.χ. νόμιμου υπογείου με βοηθητικές χρήσεις και αύξηση του ύψους του χωρίς να προκαλείται υπέρβαση ύψους στην ανωδομή)."

Όμως, στο πεδίο όπου αναγράφουμε το εμβαδόν χώρων κύριας χρήσης και μειωμένου συντελεστή μας λέει ότι:
"Αφορά σε επιφάνειες με *κύρια χρήση*, που *δεν καλύπτονταν από οικοδομική άδεια.*"

Στην περίπτωσή σου όμως ο χώρος καλύπτεται από οικοδομική άδεια, οπότε;

----------


## asak

οπότε.....
μία σχετική περίπτωση όπου είχα, το αντιμετώπισα ως εξής:

επιφάνεια κύριας χρήσης + χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης + υπέρβαση ύψους ύψους.

Μόνο που στην δική μου περίπτωση είχε υπερβεί το ύψος του ιδεατού στερεού, παρόλο που είναι εντός του επιτρεπόμενου ύψους της περιοχής.

----------


## Χαρούλα

άρα δηλαδή αν σε έναν οικισμό κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων, όπου το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος είναι 7,50μ συν 2,00μ στέγη, ισχύει το εξής:
2 όροφοι βάσει αδείας (6,00μ), συν 2,00μ στέγη,
αλλά στην πραγματικότητα έχει κτιστεί επιπλέον 3ος όροφος κατοικίας (Ε=40,00τμ), με ύψος εξωτερικών τοίχων 2,10μ, συν στέγη ύψους 0,80μ, τότε πώς το δηλώνω;

40,00τμ (κύριος χώρος ή ΚΧ με μειωτ. συντ/στη; ), με υπέρβαση ύψους το 0,60μ; 
8,10 (πραγματοποιούμενο ύψος κτηρίου) - 7,50 (επιτρεπόμενο περιοχής) = 0,60μ

----------


## milt

τι κάνω λάθος....?? ...ή πως γίνεται....??

τελευταίος όροφος τμήμα διαμερίσματος με υπέρβαση ύψους βάση οικοδομικής άδειας 100 εκ. χωρίς υπέρβαση του τώρα επιτρεπόμενου ύψους ( και το excel του Χάρη μου βγάζει αρνητικό ποσοστό)

1)βάζω τα τετραγωνικά  50 στην
ΥΔ με επιλογή χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης
Υψος 100 εκ ΧΩΡΙΣ υπέρβαση επιτρεπόμενου
πρόστιμο 6300 ευρώ

2)βάζω τα τετραγωνικά  50 στην
ΥΔ με επιλογή χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης
Υψος 100 εκ ΜΕ υπέρβαση επιτρεπόμενου <20%
πρόστιμο 1260 ευρώ

????????????????????????????????

δηλαδή πως γίνεται Χωρίς υπέρβαση επιτρεπόμενου ύψους να μου βγάζει μεγαλύτερο πρόστιμο από το Με υπέρβαση <20% ?????

πως το περνάμε...??

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω ότι το κατάλαβα.

Κατ' αρχάς τι τιμή ζώνης έχεις;
Έχεις υπέρβαση δόμησης; 
Έχεις υπέρβαση ύψους ως προς το ύψος του κτηρίου που αναφέρονταν στην οικοδομική άδεια;
Έχεις υπέρβαση ύψους ως προς το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος σύμφωνα με τα σημερινά ισχύοντα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη;

----------


## milt

ΤΖ: 1750
δεν έχω ΥΔ
έχω υπέρβαση ύψους του κτιρίου σε σχέση με το ύψος της οικοδομικής άδειας...
χωρίς να έχω υπέρβαση του τώρα επιτρεπόμενου ύψους

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς σε ποιο excel αναφέρεσαι; Σ' ΑΥΤΟ της ανάρτησης #5;
Τα πρόστιμα που παραθέτεις δεν μπορώ να τα επιβεβαιώσω.
Βγάζω πιο "λογικά" νούμερα.

----------


## milt

> τι κάνω λάθος....?? ...ή πως γίνεται....??
> 
> τελευταίος όροφος τμήμα διαμερίσματος με υπέρβαση ύψους βάση οικοδομικής άδειας 100 εκ. χωρίς υπέρβαση του τώρα επιτρεπόμενου ύψους ( και το excel του Χάρη μου βγάζει αρνητικό ποσοστό)
> 
> 1)βάζω τα τετραγωνικά  50 στην
> ΥΔ με επιλογή χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης
> Υψος 100 εκ ΧΩΡΙΣ υπέρβαση επιτρεπόμενου
> πρόστιμο 6300 ευρώ
> 
> ...


με οικοδομική αδεια, κατηγορια 5, αλλη κατοικια, περιοδος 1983-2003

ναι σε αυτό το excel αναφέρομαι

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν ξέρω πώς τα υπολόγισες. :Μπερδεμένος: 

Το αρνητικό πρόσημο που προκύπτει από το excel σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουμε υπέρβαση του αναλογούντος επιτρεπόμενου ύψους.
Άρα είμαστε στη κατηγορία <20% υπέρβασης επιτρεπόμενου ύψους και συντελεστή 0,20.

----------

milt

----------


## Kiros Civil

> Κατ' αρχάς υπάρχει αυθαιρεσία διότι δεν εφαρμόστηκε η οικοδομική άδεια.
> 
> Για τον υπολογισμό του προστίμου δες τι γράφει στις επεξηγήσεις των συντελεστών στο Παράρτημα Α' του Ν.4178/13.
> Συντελεστής Ύψους (6):
> "Αφορά στο αυθαίρετο ύψος, που συγκρίνεται με το επιτρεπόμενο από τους όρους δόμησης ύψος που ισχύει στη θέση του ακινήτου. 
> 
> Σε περίπτωση αυθαίρετου ύψους τμήματος κτηρίου, ως βάση αναφοράς για τον υπολογισμό του ενιαίου ειδικού προστίμου, λαμβάνεται η αντίστοιχη επιφάνεια του τμήματος του κτηρίου.
> 
> Στις περιπτώσεις υπέρβασης ύψους κτηρίου το οποίο εκ κατασκευής έχει κατανεμηθεί σε ορόφους, οι ιδιοκτήτες κάθε ορόφου είναι υπόχρεοι και αναφέρουν το τμήμα που τους αναλογεί.
> ...


Καλησπέρα Χάρη,(και σε όλους όσους διαβάζουν την ανάρτηση)

Τετραόροφη οικοδομή χωρίς υπόγειο εμφανίζει στην Οικοδομική Άδεια ύψος 12,00μ.
Στην πράξη όμως έχει υπερυψωθεί κατά 1,00μ,δηλ. σύνολο 13,00μ.
Το επιτρεπόμενο στην περιοχή είναι 21,00μ.
Με βάση όσο διάβασα στο θέμα,και σύμφωνα με την παράθεση υπάρχει παράβαση την οποία προφανώς την δηλώνουμε σαν μια πολεοδομική παράβαση,περιγράφοντας στην τεχνική έκθεση την κατάσταση. Σωστά κατάλαβα?

----------


## Xάρης

Μήπως μπορείς να το πας ως μικροπαράβαση κατηγορίας Γ.ιστ;
Αν η υπέρβαση ήταν μόνο 0,60μ = 12*5%.

Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση έχω το ίδιο ερώτημα με σένα.
Σίγουρα υπάρχει αυθαιρεσία αφού δεν εφαρμόστηκε η άδεια.
Ο υπολογισμός του προστίμου ίσως να μπορούσε να γίνει με αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό.
Οι περισσότεροι υποθέτω ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσουν εμβαδόν και τους συντελεστές 5ε.

----------


## αλε

α) Σε κτίριο πριν 1975 στο ισόγειο είναι δύο κατάστημα και ο α΄ όροφος κατοικία. Στις άδειες του 60,61,64 που έχουν εκδοθεί δεν προσδιορίζονται οι χρήσεις των ορόφων. Στο ισόγειο κατασκευάσθηκαν δυο πατάρια που ρυθμίζονται. Το εμβαδόν του ισογείου (καταστήματα) με τα πατάρια (αποθήκες) είναι είναι μεγαλύτερο από το εμβαδόν του α΄ορόφου ποιά είναι η επικρατούσα χρήση στο κτίριο;
β) Στον Α' όροφο ( κατοικία) έχουν γίνει υπερβάσεις το 1964 μπορούν να ρυθμιστούν σαν πριν το 1975 εαν η επικρατούσα χρήση είναι "κατοικία";
παρατήρηση:  Στο κτίριο υπάρχουν και κατασκευές προς ρύθμιση το 1990
γ) Ο α΄ όροφος από 3μ ύψος που προβλεπόταν στην άδεια έγινε 3,55μ. Το max επιτρεπόμενο κτιρίου είναι 10μ, το πραγματοποιούμενο βάσει αδείας είναι 7,25. Υπάρχει υπέρβαση ύψους και τι ποσοστό;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

*α)* Στην §1 του άρθρου 1 της ΥΑ.7581/2014 αναφέρεται ότι:
"Για την εφαρμογή της παρούσας ως δομική τρωτότητα ορίζεται η τρωτότητα του φέροντος οργανισμού του κτηρίου και *ως επικρατούσα χρήση ορίζεται η χρήση άνω του 50% της υφιστάμενης συνολικής δόμησης, κατά την ολοκλήρωση της αυθαίρετης κατασκευής ή την αυθαίρετη αλλαγή χρήσης.*"
Συνεπώς, η επικρατούσα χρήση είναι "καταστήματα".

*β)* Ναι. Όμως η επικρατούσα χρήση δεν είναι κατοικία. Συνεπώς δεν μπορούν να ρυθμιστούν ως Κατηγορία 1.
Επειδή δε, έχουν γίνει και αυθαιρεσίες μεταγενέστερες της 01.01.1983 θα ρυθμιστούν ως αυθαιρεσίες κατηγορίας 4/5 (αναλόγως του μεγέθους των).
Βλ. προϋπόθεση κατηγορίας 2 άρθρου 9:
"*Δεν πληρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις* της παρούσας κατηγορίας στην περίπτωση που στο ακίνητο ή στην αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία υπάρχουν και άλλες αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ή αλλαγές χρήσεις οι οποίες πραγματοποιήθηκαν ή εγκαταστάθηκαν μεταγενέστερα του έτους 1983."

*γ)* Έχουμε αυθαιρεσία; Ναι, αφού δεν εφαρμόστηκε η άδεια.
Πώς υπολογίζεται το πρόστιμο; Δες την §1 του άρθρου 19.
Στην περίπτωσή σου έχουμε υπέρβαση ύψους <20% του επιτρεπόμενου ύψους.
Μπορούμε βέβαια να δώσουμε μια διαφορετική ερμηνεία:
Στο Παράρτημα Α΄ και για το πεδίο 6 αναφέρεται στις επεξηγήσεις όπως τροποποιήθηκαν τον Ιαν. 2014 ότι: 
"Αναγράφεται σε εκατοστά του μέτρου το αυθαίρετο ύψος υπέργειων κατασκευών, που δεν καλύπτεται
_ είτε από οικοδομική άδεια,
_ είτε από το ύψος του νομίμως υφιστάμενου τμήματος κτηρίου ή κτηρίου που βρίσκεται στην ίδια στάθμη με την αυθαίρετη κατασκευή,
*_ είτε από το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος που ισχύει στην περιοχή του ακινήτου.*"
Άρα, στην περίπτωσή σου που δεν έχουμε υπέρβαση του επιτρεπόμενου ύψους της περιοχής δεν θα έπρεπε να αναγράψουμε κάποιο νούμερο στο σχετικό κουτάκι.
Τότε όμως δεν θα έχουμε και πρόστιμο από υπέρβαση ύψους της αδείας όταν δεν έχουμε ταυτόχρονα και υπέρβαση του επιτρεπόμενου ύψους της περιοχής του ακινήτου.
Εσύ τι λες;

----------


## αλε

Ευχαριστώ πολύ το Χάρη για την απάντηση.
Σε σχέση με το ύψος πιστεύω ότι υπέρβαση ύψους έχουμε εάν ισχύει ταυτόχρονα μία από τις τρείς παραμέτρους του παραρτήματος Α, και ίσως γι' αυτό να είναι τόσο υψηλό το πρόστιμο της υπέρβασης ύψους. Διαφορετικά για ποιο λόγο το ζητά; Τώρα ότι υπάρχει παράβαση σε σχέση με την άδεια υπάρχει και ίσως αυτή αφού μπορεί (δε κάνει υπέρβαση του επιτρεπόμενου όγκου) να πρέπει να νομιμοποιηθεί, ή αν δε μπορεί να τη ρυθμίσει ανεξάρτητα του αν είναι υποχρεωμένος να τη δηλώσει ή όχι. Δε ξέρω τι να πω, θα έπρεπε να το έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει.

Θα ήθελα όμως να ρωτήσω και τα εξής: α) Το πατάρι που έχει πρόσβαση με σταθερή σκάλα το ύψος του είναι 1,70<2,20 το εμβαδόν του είναι μικρότερο του 10% της επιτρεπόμενης δόμησης και μικρότερου του 70% του κάτωθι χώρου θα μετρήση στη δόμηση; Στα τμ του παταριού μετρούν οι περιμετρικοί του τοίχοι όταν αυτό ευρίσκεται εντός νομίμου όγκου;

β) Μπορούμε να πάμε στη κατηγορία Ι όταν το σύνολο του κτιρίου δεν είναι κατοικία αλλά η επικρατούσα χρήση του  
είναι κατοικία: 
γ) Σε άδεια του 1960 δεν αναφέρεται η χρήση του κτιρίου και δεν υπάρχουν σχέδια. Το 1961 το κτίριο ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε σαν κατάστημα. Στο Ε9 ο ιδιοκτήτης το δηλώνει σαν κατάστημα.Μπορώ να θεωρήσω ότι η άδεια αφορούσε κατάστημα;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## topoland

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να υποβάλλω ένα ερώτημα.
Κατά την κατασκευή κτιρίου κατοικιών περίπου το 1975, έχει υποβιβαστεί η στάθμη του δαπέδου του ισογείου καταστήματος κατά 50 εκατοστά, προφανώς σε βάρος του υπογείου (στο οποίο δεν έχω πρόσβαση), αυξάνοντας το ύψος του καταστήματος από 4,25 μ. σε 4.75 μ. χωρίς να μεταβάλλεται το εξωτερικό ύψος της οικοδομής. Είναι μία πολεοδομική παράβαση του άρθρου 18 παρ. 5α (δηλαδή αναλυτικά) μόνο; Γιατί υπέρβαση ύψους στο κτίριο δεν υπάρχει. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, με αναλυτικό θα υπολογιστεί η παράβαση αφού δεν υπάρχει υπέρβαση ύψους του κτηρίου.

----------


## topoland

Χάρη, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## αλε

Νομίζω ότι το ύψος που λαβαίνουμε υπ' όψιν για τον υπολογισμό του 5% για να ελέξουμε εάν η υπέρβαση ανήκει στις μικροπαραβάσεις είναι του ορόφου που έχει γίνει η υπέρβαση και όχι του ύψους κτιρίου που προβλέπεται στην άδεια. Κάνω λάθος; (σχετικά με την Ανάρτηση #111 από Χάρη). π.χ. έστω κτίριο με προβλεπόμενο ύψος αδείας 12μ και έστω ο τελευταίος όροφος έχει προβλεπόμενο ύψος 3,00μ στον οποίο έχει γίνει υπέρβαση ύψους 0,60μ. Πιστεύω ότι για να είχαμε μικροπαράβαση η υπέρβαση του ύψους του ορόφου αυτού έπρεπε να ήταν μέχρι 3,00*5%=0,15μ και όχι 12,00*5%=0,60μ.

----------


## asak

O Νομοθέτης αρχικά στην παρ. ιστ. Κατ. 3 του άρθρου 9 είχε διατυπώσει: αλλαγές στις εξωτερικές διαστάσεις του περιγράμματος κτιρίου ή της αυτοτελούς ιδιοκτησίας 5% και εφόσον δεν μεταβάλλεται η επιφάνεια άνω του ποσοστού 2%..
Έπειτα ερμηνεύτηκε ότι αυτό το 5% ισχύει και στην περίπτωση του ύψους.

 οπότε κατά τη γνώμη μου ισχύει για το ύψος ότι ακριβώς και στις υπόλοιπες διαστάσεις.Έλεγχος του ύψους του κτιρίου ή της αυτοτελούς ιδιοκτησίας. Ουδείς λόγος για όροφο.

----------


## asak

Και μία ερώτηση:
Σε περιοχή με επιτρεπόμενο ύψος *7,5μ. + 2,00μ*. στέγη προβλεπόταν σύμφωνα με τα εγκεκριμένα σχέδια μεζονέτας:
υπόγειο  ύψους 1,50μ. πάνω από το έδαφος,  ισόγειο με ύψος 3,0μ., α' όροφος με ύψος 3,0μ. και στέγη εδραζόμενη στην πλάκα οροφής από ο.σ. του α΄ ορόφου με μέγιστο ύψος κορφιά 1,30μ. Συνολικό ύψος κτιρίου *7,5μ. + 1,3 στέγη.*
Στην πραγματικότητα έγιναν :
υπόγειο 1,30μ. πάνω από το έδαφος, ισόγειο με ύψος 3,05μ. Ο α' όροφος κατασκευάστηκε με επικάλυψη επικλινούς στέγης από ο.σ. και έτσι εμφανίζει ύψη 4,47 στο υψηλότερο σημείο της στέγης και 3,15 στο κατώτατο σημείο αυτής (περιμετρικά). Συνολικό ύψος κτιρίου *7,5μ*. στο χαμηλότερο σημείο περιμετρικά του α' ορόφου και *8,82* στο ψηλότερο σημείο του κορφιά της στέγης.

Θεωρείται ότι υπάρχει υπέρβαση ύψους στο συγκεκριμένο κτίριο;
Αν ναι, τι ποσοστό έχουμε και πως το δηλώνουμε, μπορούμε ως μικροπαράβαση της Κατ.3?
Επηρεάζει θεωρείται τη έκδοση βεβαίωσης?

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχει υπέρβαση ύψους για 2cm ( ! ) αλλά όχι υπέρβαση του επιτρεπόμενου ύψους.
Η αλλαγή της διάστασης του ύψους είναι <5% άρα μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί ως παράβαση κατηγορίας Γ.

----------


## asak

Οκ. Για 2 cm ουδείς λόγος, ακόμα και για παράβαση Κατ.3.
Αυτό που με προβλημάτισε κυρίως είναι η αύξηση του ύψους του α' ορόφου της μεζονέτας, για το γεγονός ότι πλέον δεν υφίσταται εδραζόμενη στέγη πάνω στην πλάκα οροφής του α' ορόφου και έτσι ο α' όροφος εμπεριέχει και το ύψος της επικλινούς επιστέγασης. Μάλλον επηρεάστηκα από τις προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις σχετικά με υπερβάσεις και ποσοστό ύψους σε ορόφους.
Βεβαίωση μπορώ να δώσω όμως? ή θα έπρεπε εφόσον η υπέρβαση ύψους <5% να το ρυθμίσω ως παράβαση Κατ.3.
Αλήθεια, το 5% στο ύψος, με ποια διάσταση συγκρίνεται, την *7,5μ*, ή την 7,5+1,30(στέγη)= *8,30μ.?*

----------


## Xάρης

Η στέγη μπορεί να συμπεριλαμβάνεται στον τελευταίο όροφο.

Την σύγκριση για το 5% θα την έκανα με το 7,50+1,30=8,80μ. ώστε να συγκρίνω όμοια πράγματα.

----------


## asak

Όσο αφορά το πρώτο, αν η στέγη μπορεί να συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο τελευταίο όροφο έχεις κάποια σχετικά αναφορά;
Με προβλημάτισε  το γεγονός, ότι το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος σε οικισμούς είναι 7,5μ. και ο έλεγχος γίνεται εκεί που σταματάει η "εξόφληση" πλάκας ορόφου.  θεωρητικά δημιουργούνται ζητήματα αν η στέγη πρέπει να είναι επικλινής ή όχι και πόσο, αν πρέπει να έχει επικάλυψη κεραμιδιών ή όχι και τι είδους.
Θυμάμαι παλαιότερα, ότι όταν μελετούσαμε 2όροφη κατοικία σε οικισμούς με στέγαση τελευταίου ορόφου από πλάκα ο.σ., υπάλληλος της Πολεοδομίας ζητούσε να τοποθετηθεί στα σχέδια ψευδοροφή στο ύψος των 7,5μ.

----------


## Xάρης

Απόφαση 80851/1990 – Κατασκευή στέγης σύμφωνα με την §1γ του άρθρου 16 ΓΟΚ 1985

----------

asak

----------


## engant

Καλημέρα σας και χρόνια πολλά
Σε μονοκατοικία ισόγεια χωρίς υπόγειο(100τμ) βάσει ΟΑ οι στάθμες έπρεπε να είναι : 0.80 δάπεδο ισογείου, 3.80 άνω στάθμη πλάκας ορόφου, 5,30 κορφιάς στέγης
Έχει γίνει διαμόρφωση περιβάλλοντος χώρου όπου η στάθμη δαπέδου ισογείου είναι στη πρόσοψη +1.10 και στη πίσω όψη +1.50. Τα ύψη ορόφου και στέγης είναι σύννομα. Απλά φαίνεται η υπέρβαση λόγω εκχωμάτωσης στην ουσία. Αυτό υπολογίζεται ως υπέρβαση ύψους βάζοντας ΥΔ ΚΧ 100τμ και ΥΥ <20%???

----------


## Xάρης

Καλημέρα, Χρόνια Πολλά.

Όχι ως υπέρβαση ύψους αλλά ως μία λοιπή παράβαση λόγω της μη διαμόρφωσης του περιβάλλοντος χώρου σύμφωνα με την οικοδομική άδεια.

----------


## jimalexandrou

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Τελικά πώς επιμερίζεται η υπέρβαση ύψους σε Ο.Ι. πολυκατοικίας? Έχω την εξής περίπτωση:
Άδεια για διώροφη οικοδομή με ύψος 6,60μ. (όροφοι 3μ. καθαρό ύψος και 3 πλάκες από 0,2μ.) και μονόριχτη στέγη 1,5μ. στον κορφιά (συνολικό ύψος 8,10μ.).
Στην πράξη το ισόγειο γίνεται 3,4μ. καθαρό (+0,40) και κατασκευάζεται Β' όροφος με υπερύψωση της στέγης κατά 1,85μ. Ο Α' όροφος διατηρεί τα 3μ. ύψος, απλά κατασκευάζεται 0,40μ. ψηλότερα. 
Συνολικό πραγματικό ύψος 10,35μ. (7+3,35 στέγη), επιτρεπόμενο περιοχής 9,5μ.
1) Ο Α' όροφος έχει ΥΥ? Θεωρώ πως όχι, γιατί η διαφορετική στάθμη του οφείλεται στην ΥΥ του ισογείου.
2) Η ΥΥ του Β' πώς υπολογίζεται? 
α) 1,85/9,5 = 19,4% (συγκρίνω ΥΥ ορόφου με επιτρεπόμενο κτιρίου)
β) 1,85/1,5 = 123% (συγκρίνω ΥΥ ορόφου με προβλεπόμενο ορόφου)
γ) 2,25/9,5 = 23,4% (συγκρίνω συνολική ΥΥ με επιτρεπόμενο ύψος κτιρίου). Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα πάρει ΥΥ μόνο ο Β' όροφος? 
Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη γιατί με έχει ταλαιπωρήσει το θέμα... :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## jimalexandrou

Καμιά ιδέα...?  :Χαρούμενος: 
Μετά από πολύ σκέψη έχω αποφασίσει να κάνω το (1), όσο και αν το (2) μου φαίνεται λίγο πιο λογικό. Είναι, όμως, ο μοναδικός τρόπος που μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί και σε περίπτωση τελείως αυθαίρετων ορόφων όπου υπάρχει σύσταση Ο.Ι. και λαμβάνει υπόψιν την υπέρβαση κάθε ορόφου χωριστά (και όχι αθροιστικά στον τελευταίο). Εξάλλου δεν υπάρχει "μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος ορόφου" ως πολεοδομικό μέγεθος απ' όσο ξέρω...

----------


## αλε

Σε εκτός σχεδίου περιοχή τοποθετήθηκε ένα προκάτ ισόγειο με υπερύψωση 0,80μ από σιδηροκατασκευή χωρίς οικ.άδεια. Κάτω από το δάπεδό του ισογείου δημιουργήθηκε ένας κενός χώρος ο οποίος έχει πρόσβαση από δύο πόρτες ύψους 0,80μ. Στο χώρο αυτό είναι η σιδηροκατασκευή της έδρασης και ο υπόλοιπος χώρος χρησιμοποιείται ως αποθηκευτικός. Ο χώρος αυτός πρέπει να δηλωθεί στο Ν.4178; Το κτίριο πρέπει να δηλωθεί ως διώροφο; Ευχαριστώ.

----------

